# Svezia: legalizzare necrofilia e incesto



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Febbraio 2016)

La Liberal Youth of Sweden, che fa parete del partito liberale svedese, sostiene che si deve legalizzare la necrofilia (sesso con cadaveri) e l'incesto.

Rimangono pochi tabù sessuali ormai, i prossimi saranno la bestialità (celebre il discorso tenuto alla Camera da un deputato 5Stelle sul matrimonio fra specie diverse) e la pedofilia.

Il punto su cui hanno forzato i liberali omosessualisti è il consenso tra adulti e la _pretesa_ di non nuocere alla società. Non si capisce perchè allora non legalizzare l'incesto, se tra adulti, e perchè no, pure omosessuali. O il sesso con cadaveri, magari se il morto ha lasciato come testamento l'uso del proprio corpo.
Sarà tutto normale e naturale come è l'omosessualità? Lo diventerà anche la pedofilia? Spingeranno sul consenso del bambino, e sul diritto del bambino a vivere l'erotismo, anche se prepubescente.
Come aveva preconizzato l'ideologo comunista omosessuale Mario Mieli: "sedurremo i vostri figli e li sottometteremo". La perversione è marxismo culturale.

Si dirà che l'Italia è indietro rispetto alla Svezia in materia di diritti civili? Gli arcobalenati sono pronti a sostenere che non è una perversione? Che non esistono perversioni e che i vincoli morali vanno abbattuti?


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Febbraio 2016)

Pur di andare contro i diritti degli omosessuali tirate in ballo necrofilia e incesto 
La storia vi sta sconfiggendo, fatevene una ragione


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Febbraio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Pur di andare contro i diritti degli omosessuali tirate in ballo necrofilia e incesto
> La storia vi sta sconfiggendo, fatevene una ragione



Sono i tuoi compari che l'hanno tirata in ballo. L' omosessualismo è perversionismo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Febbraio 2016)

_.
[MENTION=866]FiglioDelDioOdino[/MENTION] al prossimo copia incolla verrai bannato_


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2016)

.

Ok, e allora? per me questo Mieli era una persona da internare, ma la cosa era già implicita nella sua appartenenza politica e filosofica.

Per fare un parallelo rimane valido il pensiero che ho esposto più volte già con i fondamentalismi religiosi, per me un cattolico e un mussulmano radicali sono due persone malate, non si possono prendere ad esempio o dibattere le loro teorie.

Idem nella filosofia politica, un comunista e un nazista/fascista oltranzisti sono la stessa cosa, hanno una mente malata e inevitabilmente la loro pazzia in qualche modo verrà fuori, anche gli episodi di perversione nazista sono noti.

*Non si può intavolare una discussione sui diritti dei gay o su qualsiasi diritto civile/etico partendo da queste filosofie di pensiero anacronistiche, verranno sempre fuori ragionamenti deliranti e distorti.*

In generale necrofilia, coprofagia, pedofilia, incesto non le ritengo "perversioni" sessuali, sono frutto di menti malate di persone che probabilmente oltre a compiere questi atti disumani si macchieranno di tante altre mostruosità, violenze, omicidi ecc.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In generale necrofilia, coprofagia, pedofilia, incesto non le ritengo "perversioni" sessuali, *sono frutto di menti malate di persone che probabilmente oltre a compiere questi atti disumani si macchieranno di tante altre mostruosità*, violenze, omicidi ecc.



Non è detto per forza, probabilmente nel caso della necrofilia si, ma le altre sono vere e proprie perversioni sessuali..in realtà in passato a queste pratiche era accomunata anche l'omosessualità considerata a tutti gli effetti una deviazione mentale da uno stato di normalità (credo la cosa non sia in discussione)..
Il punto è sempre lo stesso, secondo me:
Necrofilia e Pedofilia sono deviazioni ma sono anche e soprattutto reati perché portano il soggetto ad abusare di altri "corpi" contro la loro volontà (e nel caso della necrofilia per me dietro c'è per forza una mente disturbata) e chi li pratica è un pericolo per il resto della società.
Incesto e omosessualità sono deviazioni ma di per se non comportano alcun reato o problema nella società, poi l'incesto è considerato contrario alla moralità e quindi desta scalpore ma personalmente credo che tra due adulti sia una pratica che se esercitata liberamente non desta problemi.

Legalizzare la necrofilia è un qualcosa che credo sia inconcepibile ad ogni livello di umanità..sull'incesto sarebbe da aprire un dibattito infinito..per me non è un reato ma non consentirei comunque il matrimonio, per lo meno in caso di parentela diretta..magari tra cugini si


----------



## Efferosso (24 Febbraio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Pur di andare contro i diritti degli omosessuali tirate in ballo necrofilia e incesto
> La storia vi sta sconfiggendo, fatevene una ragione



Io sarò una persona limitata.

Ma la differenza fra una coppia omosessuale e una coppia incestuosa non la vedo.
Sono due individui consenzienti che vogliono stare insieme.

Quindi omosessuale va bene ma incestuoso no?

Non sarà che siccome gli incestuosi sono quattro gatti, portano pochi voti etc, al solito, ci sono individui più uguali degli altri?
Oppure forse c'è stato semplicemente un tale indottrinamento (propendo per questa) per cui "gay è bello" ma se qualcosa gay non è, tipo uno incestuoso, allora quello è un abominio?

Se c'è libertà sessuale e se siamo tutti uguali allora siamo tutti uguali e basta.

E, in piena onestà, a questo punto non vedo perché uno dovrebbe limitarsi alla monogamia legale, se vogliamo estendere un minimo il discorso.
Se sono libero sessualmente e trovo due donne e due uomini consenzienti, di cui uno è mio fratello, non vedo perché non dovrei poter costituire con loro legalmente una famiglia, sposandoli tutti. In fondo gli orientamenti sessuali miei sono miei e non vi riguardano, non danneggiamo nessuno, ed è giusto che siamo equiparati ad una coppia di un uomo e una donna.
Io sposo due donne un uomo e mio fratello.

Solo che se pongo il discorso in questi (logici) termini, improvvisamente non so perché ma divento un "provocatore" o un estremista, ci scommetto.
Eppure a me sembra una cosa di una logica e di una banalità disarmante, se partiamo sempre dal semplicissimo concetto che "siamo tutti uguali" di cui tutti, tutti si riempiono la bocca in nome del progresso sociale.

Eppure, chissà perché, quando si arriva al fulcro (molto banale peraltro) del discorso, improvvisamente ci areniamo.
Sarà che la società sta cercando di spingersi "avanti" senza logica, forse.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ok, e allora? per me questo Mieli era una persona da internare, ma la cosa era già implicita nella sua appartenenza politica e filosofica.



Ma l'attuale proposta svedese non l'ha fatta Mieli. L'han fatta i Liberali. Sono tutti da internare allora? E non sei tu stesso un liberale?



> Per fare un parallelo rimane valido il pensiero che ho esposto più volte già con i fondamentalismi religiosi, per me un cattolico e un mussulmano radicali sono due persone malate, non si possono prendere ad esempio o dibattere le loro teorie.
> 
> Idem nella filosofia politica, un comunista e un nazista/fascista oltranzisti sono la stessa cosa, hanno una mente malata e inevitabilmente la loro pazzia in qualche modo verrà fuori, anche gli episodi di perversione nazista sono noti.
> 
> *Non si può intavolare una discussione sui diritti dei gay o su qualsiasi diritto civile/etico partendo da queste filosofie di pensiero anacronistiche, verranno sempre fuori ragionamenti deliranti e distorti.*



Non è intellettualmente corretto selezionare gli interlocutori a proprio piacimento. E' chiaro che bisogna confrontarsi anche con il Cristianesimo che sia fondamentalista o meno.
Ma forse intendevi fanatismo. E' il fanatismo che impedisce una discussione razionale, non il fondamentalismo.
E il fanatismo lo si trova ovunque, anche nell'omosessualismo.





> In generale necrofilia, coprofagia, pedofilia, incesto non le ritengo "perversioni" sessuali, sono frutto di menti malate di persone che probabilmente oltre a compiere questi atti disumani si macchieranno di tante altre mostruosità, violenze, omicidi ecc.


Mentre l'omosessualità è sana... pare proprio una distinzione arbitraria, fantasiosa. Mieli pur nella sua perversione non ha fatto del male a nessuno, per quanto ne sappia. Ha mangiato feci sul palco ecc... Era un uomo adulto che esponeva le sue idee, non vedo perchè un liberale debba censurarlo, se dici che va internato allora sei d'accordo col nazismo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è detto per forza, probabilmente nel caso della necrofilia si, ma le altre sono vere e proprie perversioni sessuali..in realtà in passato a queste pratiche era accomunata anche l'omosessualità considerata a tutti gli effetti una deviazione mentale da uno stato di normalità (credo la cosa non sia in discussione)..
> Il punto è sempre lo stesso, secondo me:
> Necrofilia e Pedofilia sono deviazioni ma sono anche e soprattutto reati perché portano il soggetto ad abusare di altri "corpi" contro la loro volontà (e nel caso della necrofilia per me dietro c'è per forza una mente disturbata) e chi li pratica è un pericolo per il resto della società.
> Incesto e omosessualità sono deviazioni ma di per se non comportano alcun reato o problema nella società, poi l'incesto è considerato contrario alla moralità e quindi desta scalpore ma personalmente credo che tra due adulti sia una pratica che se esercitata liberamente non desta problemi.
> ...



Mah, tecnicamente possono anche far parte delle "depravazione sessuali" ma penso che poggino su altre basi psicologiche e il sesso le riguardi solo accidentalmente.

La necrofilia credo che denoti una incapacità ad avere relazioni con persone vive e quindi "reali"

La pedofilia e l'incesto un disturbo dell'area affettiva, non si riesce ad amare le persone e i bambini nella maniera corretta, sono comunque forme psicotiche.

La coprofagia credo che sia una sorta di autopunizione, per persone che fondamentalmente odiano se stesse.

Se vogliamo parlare di "depravazioni sessuali" vere e proprie, cioè direttamente collegate alla sfera sessuale parlerei di "sodomia eterosessuale", "rapporti a più persone", "sadomaso leggero", "esibizionismo" o "voyeurismo", "feticismo", cioè cose che non piacciono a tutti, ma che normalmente ognuno di noi è portato ad eccitarsi ad almeno una di esse, ovviamente in maniera controllata e non "patologica".


----------



## Hammer (24 Febbraio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Pur di andare contro i diritti degli omosessuali tirate in ballo necrofilia e incesto



Ma davvero.

Che poi voglio dire... prendere come esempio un malato (nel senso clinico della parola) come Mieli per generalizzare a TUTTI gli omosessuali è qualcosa di logicamente inaccettabile.


----------



## Efferosso (24 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma davvero.
> 
> Che poi voglio dire... prendere come esempio un malato (nel senso clinico della parola) come Mieli per generalizzare a TUTTI gli omosessuali è qualcosa di logicamente inaccettabile.



Mi puoi dire perché omosessuale va bene e incestuoso no?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Mi puoi dire perché omosessuale va bene e incestuoso no?



Formulala in modo più allettante: perchè omosessuale sì ma omosessuale-incestuoso no?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mah, tecnicamente possono anche far parte delle *"depravazione sessuali"* ma penso che poggino su altre basi psicologiche e il sesso le riguardi solo accidentalmente.
> 
> La necrofilia credo che denoti una incapacità ad avere relazioni con persone vive e quindi "reali"
> 
> ...



Aspetta, io non ho mai parlato di "depravazioni" ma di "deviazioni"...quando dici depravazione già gli dai una connotazione negativa..io non ho espresso alcun giudizio di forma ma sono una mia personale opinione che non ha nessun fondamento..

Per me due adulti consenzienti possono fare quello che vogliono, che poi io certe azioni le reputi squallide (coprofagia, feticismo, sadomaso, voyeurismo) è solo una mia opinione..
diverso è il discorso dei reati: pedofilia a necrofilia per me sono azioni abominevoli e quindi vanno punite dalla legge (benché il soggetto che le compie forse è solo una persona malata e non un vero e proprio criminale)


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Formulala in modo più allettante: perchè omosessuale sì ma omosessuale-incestuoso no?



Stai entrando in un terreno molto pericoloso..hai mai fatto caso ad esempio al caso dei preti pedofili?
Quando c'è un prete pedofilo tutti partono in quarta a crocifiggere la Chiesa (che io per primo non riconosco) e il fatto che sia "prete" ma nessuno fa notare anche che il tal pedofilo è pure un omosessuale...

Quindi se c'è un prete pedofilo è giusto generalizzare contro la chiesa ma guai a far notare che è anche omossessuale sennò sei chiaramente un omofobo razzista..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma davvero.
> 
> Che poi voglio dire... prendere come esempio un malato (nel senso clinico della parola) come Mieli per generalizzare a TUTTI gli omosessuali è qualcosa di logicamente inaccettabile.



Anche tu, ma hai capito la notizia? Sono i giovani del partito liberale svedese che han fatto la proposta, non Mieli.

L'agenda dei perversionisti esiste a prescindere da Mieli, prima è venuto il diritto la pornografia poi i diritti degli omosessuali, a cui seguono i diritti degli incestuosi, dei necrofili, dei pedofili e la bestialità.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Stai entrando in un terreno molto pericoloso..hai mai fatto caso ad esempio al caso dei preti pedofili?
> Quando c'è un prete pedofilo tutti partono in quarta a crocifiggere la Chiesa (che io per primo non riconosco) e il fatto che sia "prete" ma nessuno fa notare anche che il tal pedofilo è pure un omosessuale...
> 
> Quindi se c'è un prete pedofilo è giusto generalizzare contro la chiesa ma guai a far notare che è anche omossessuale sennò sei chiaramente un omofobo razzista..



Gli omosessualisti condannano l'omosessuale che si nasconde, per di più nelle "vesti dell'oppressore", per loro l'omosessuale deve fare outing e andare ai gaypride.
Quindi non ce la fanno a dire "viva i preti omosessuali", ma potrebbero benissimo gridare "viva gli ex-preti omosessuali che hanno abbandonato la chiesa".

Eppure molti omosessuali devono proprio ringraziare quel prete che per primo li ha messi sulla "retta via"... che ingrati.


----------



## Hammer (24 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Anche tu, ma hai capito la notizia? Sono i giovani del partito liberale svedese che han fatto la proposta, non Mieli.
> 
> L'agenda dei perversionisti esiste a prescindere da Mieli, prima è venuto il diritto la pornografia poi i diritti degli omosessuali, a cui seguono i diritti degli incestuosi, dei necrofili, dei pedofili e la bestialità.



Ho capito benissimo la notizia (ad ogni modo i liberali svedesi in questione rappresentano una parte infinitesima della popolazione). Comunque, a mio avviso stai paragonando cose estremamente diverse. Necrofilia, pedofilia e bestialità sono rapporti sessuali tra due persone non consenzienti o consanguinee, e come tali nella nostra civilità moderna occidentale sono proibite per motivi diversi. 

L'omosessualità - che è da 40 anni che è stata rimossa dall'elenco medico delle malattie - è un rapporto tra due persone adulte consenzienti, ergo non ci sono motivi per proibirla o reprimerla. È una tendenza sessuale che, al pari dell'eterosessualità, è puramente personale e non danneggia nessuno, nemmeno la legge. Allo stesso modo le altre tendenze sessuali di cui qualcuno parlava sopra - voyeurismo, coprofagia e co-: io non è che le pratico, ma non andrei a dire a qualcuno "no non devi farlo". Sei libero di fare come vuoi, sia di essere eterosessuale, che bisessuale, omosessuale, voyeurista... non entro nel letto di nessuno, ad esclusione dei casi proibiti di cui sopra. Stesso discorso per la pornografia, per la quale non ci vedo assolutamente nulla di male.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma l'attuale proposta svedese non l'ha fatta Mieli. L'han fatta i Liberali. Sono tutti da internare allora? E non sei tu stesso un liberale?



Io mi considero fondamentalmente un liberale (però non un neoliberista!!), ma dici che la proposta l'hanno fatta un "gruppo" dei liberali, evidentemente qualche "fuori di testa" ci sono in tutte le filosofie politiche.



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non è intellettualmente corretto selezionare gli interlocutori a proprio piacimento. E' chiaro che bisogna confrontarsi anche con il Cristianesimo che sia fondamentalista o meno.
> Ma forse intendevi fanatismo. E' il fanatismo che impedisce una discussione razionale, non il fondamentalismo.
> E il fanatismo lo si trova ovunque, anche nell'omosessualismo.



Si mi riferisco al fanatismo, credo che in generale qualche concetto accettabile ci sia in tutte le filosofie politiche, anche se ho constatato che comunisti e nazional/socialisti tendono invariabilmente a "sbroccare"

Se devo esporre la mia opinione, al momento sia un po di comunismo, sia un po di nazionalismo patriottico/etnico in più sarebbero certamente auspicabili.



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Mentre l'omosessualità è sana... pare proprio una distinzione arbitraria, fantasiosa. Mieli pur nella sua perversione non ha fatto del male a nessuno, per quanto ne sappia. Ha mangiato feci sul palco ecc... Era un uomo adulto che esponeva le sue idee, non vedo perchè un liberale debba censurarlo, se dici che va internato allora sei d'accordo col nazismo.



Ho già scritto più volte che pur avendo un pensiero estremamente "liberale" ho un etica piuttosto conservatrice, nel caso di Mieli faccio un paragone, se uno vuole buttarsi giù da un burrone è libero di farlo, però per il suo bene forse sarebbe meglio internarlo


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La Liberal Youth of Sweden, che fa parete del partito liberale svedese, sostiene che si deve legalizzare la necrofilia (sesso con cadaveri) e l'incesto.
> 
> Rimangono pochi tabù sessuali ormai, i prossimi saranno la bestialità (celebre il discorso tenuto alla Camera da un deputato 5Stelle sul matrimonio fra specie diverse) e la pedofilia.
> 
> ...


Il partito liberale in questione, invece, è di destra


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Io sarò una persona limitata.
> 
> Ma la differenza fra una coppia omosessuale e una coppia incestuosa non la vedo.
> Sono due individui consenzienti che vogliono stare insieme.
> ...



Hai scritto una cosa molto triste, a cui sicuramente non hai riflettuto,

Il rapporto e la stessa natura d'amore padre/figlio o madre/figlio è una cosa ben diversa dall'amore tra 2 partner anche omosessuali.
non credo vi sia altro d'aggiungere, se provi il primo sentimento certamente non puoi provare il secondo.

Mi vengono in mente i classici film americani, in cui quando i figli sorprendono in qualche maniera i genitori a fare sesso praticamente "rimettono", la reazione è forse esagerata, ma ti posso assicurare che l'amore "consanguineo" se presente esclude assolutamente la sessualità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Hai scritto una cosa molto triste, a cui sicuramente non hai riflettuto,
> 
> *Il rapporto e la stessa natura d'amore padre/figlio o madre/figlio è una cosa ben diversa dall'amore tra 2 partner anche omosessuali.
> *non credo vi sia altro d'aggiungere, se provi il primo sentimento certamente non puoi provare il secondo.
> ...



Attenzione che per incesto si considerano anche i rapporti fratelli/sorelle e tra cugini o con gli zii...

Credo che un eventuale rapporto sessuale genitori/figli sia esclusivamente frutto di menti malate e di solito di abusi..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che per incesto si considerano anche i rapporti fratelli/sorelle e tra cugini o con gli zii...
> 
> Credo che un eventuale rapporto sessuale genitori/figli sia esclusivamente frutto di menti malate e di solito di abusi..



I rapporti fratello/sorella credo che vadano equiparati a quelli con i genitori, solo menti malate possono desiderarli,

tra cugini, chiedo conferma, mi pare che sia addirittura legale? 
io personalmente non gli approvo, ma credo che siano meno gravi,
forse con una cugina che non hai mai frequentato, conoscendola in età adulta, può capitare una cottarella, comunque rimane pur sempre una consanguinea.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io mi considero fondamentalmente un liberale (però non un neoliberista!!), ma dici che la proposta l'hanno fatta un "gruppo" dei liberali, evidentemente qualche "fuori di testa" ci sono in tutte le filosofie politiche.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il partito liberale in questione, invece, è di destra



E' relativamente di destra, lo è nello spettro politico svedese, è di destra come politica economica ma in materia di diritti civili è pro UE, pro Euro, per la parità di genere, per matrimoni gay e stepchild adption ovvero di estrema sinistra fosse in Italia. E' per lo meno trasversale.
Il gruppo Liberal Youth è sì minoritario ma poco conta, anzi, l'avanguardia è per lo più sempre minoritaria, avanzando proposte azzardate, inaccoglibili per il presente. Prima di lavorare su necrofilia e incesto devono prima venir codificate ed accettate in ogni Paese le pretese omosessualiste. Questi giovani sono i futuri politici adulti in carica, sono in carriera e perseguono un'agenda in cui l'omosessualismo è solo una tappa del perversionismo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *I rapporti fratello/sorella credo che vadano equiparati a quelli con i genitori, solo menti malate possono desiderarli,
> *
> tra cugini, chiedo conferma, mi pare che sia addirittura legale?
> io personalmente non gli approvo, ma credo che siano meno gravi,
> forse con una cugina che non hai mai frequentato, conoscendola in età adulta, può capitare una cottarella, comunque rimane pur sempre una consanguinea.



Lo credo pure io, però per lo meno viene quasi certamente meno la componente legata agli abusi..
Sui cugini credo sia legale solo oltre il primo grado..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' relativamente di destra, lo è nello spettro politico svedese, è di destra come politica economica ma in materia di diritti civili è pro UE, pro Euro, per la parità di genere, per matrimoni gay e stepchild adption ovvero di estrema sinistra fosse in Italia. E' per lo meno trasversale.
> Il gruppo Liberal Youth è sì minoritario ma poco conta, anzi, l'avanguardia è per lo più sempre minoritaria, avanzando proposte azzardate, inaccoglibili per il presente. Prima di lavorare su necrofilia e incesto devono prima venir codificate ed accettate in ogni Paese le pretese omosessualiste. Questi giovani sono i futuri politici adulti in carica, sono in carriera e perseguono un'agenda in cui l'omosessualismo è solo una tappa del perversionismo.



Che il movimento liberale sia necessariamente di destra è un errore storico, soprattutto italiano, in quanto quando si parla di esso si pensa solo a imprenditori liberi di far quel che gli pare dei propri operai,
ma il pensiero liberale è ben altro, direi che per sua natura non dovrebbe essere considerato ne di destra ne di sinistra, e comunque sia in italia con i radicali che in USA con i social liberty forse è più accostabile a una sinistra moderata, ma di certo più a sinistra di Renzi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Lo credo pure io, però per lo meno viene quasi certamente meno la componente legata agli abusi..*
> Sui cugini credo sia legale solo oltre il primo grado..



Se ti riferisci ai fratelli purtroppo a volte c'è anche la componente "abuso"

ho avuto un esperienza diretta con una famiglia mia amica, all'apparenza normale, purtroppo hanno dovuto dare il figlio in affido, su ordine del tribunale, perchè molestava la sorella.
Una storia tremenda, io li portavo spesso a spasso assieme a mio figlio, e in apparenza sembrava tutto normale.


----------



## Efferosso (24 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Hai scritto una cosa molto triste, a cui sicuramente non hai riflettuto,
> 
> Il rapporto e la stessa natura d'amore padre/figlio o madre/figlio è una cosa ben diversa dall'amore tra 2 partner anche omosessuali.
> non credo vi sia altro d'aggiungere, se provi il primo sentimento certamente non puoi provare il secondo.
> ...




Premessa, sto al gioco nelle prime frasi, ma stiamo portando il discorso su un piano sbagliato rispetto alla discussione.

Ma scusa molto triste perché? Chi è "tifoso evorutto" o "efferosso" o chicchessia per dire che cosa è amore e in che modo debba essere espresso?


Detto questo, il fulcro del discorso è un altro.

O siamo pari davanti alla legge, o non lo siamo.

Ragazzi qua non vorrei che si uscisse dal seminato in maniera pesante, perché qua la si sta buttando sulla morale, sulla religione, sui principi etc. No, signori, se qui si parla di legge, si parla di legge.
_*A "18 anni" siamo tutti uguali davanti alla legge? Bene. Allora non c'è motivo di distinguere due omosessuali da due eterosessuali. E non vi è motivo di distinguere fra una coppia gay e una coppia etero E una coppia incestuosa.
Una volta che c'è il consenso, il cittadino X e il cittadino Y (sempre se si è tutti uguali davanti alla legge) possono fare quello che vogliono, a livello sessuale, e a questo punto anche dal punto di vista della costituzione di un nucleo familiare.*_

E, per la cronaca, Padre-Figlia non va bene, ma fratello e sorella sì? E' incesto pure quello. Ma lì "il tipo di amore" è diverso (cosa che, ribadisco, alla legge NULLA TANGE)?


Io davanti a queste argomentazioni faccio fatica a controbattere oggettivamente.
Un pro gay si batte stoicamente per asserire che uno che non condivide la cosa si arrampica sugli specchi, poi però davanti ad un minimo di logica spiccia si deve inerpicare in voli a dir poco pindarici per uscirne...


Edit: leggo ora il tuo parere su fratelli e sorelle.
Ma anche lì, "si decide che quello è malato, e quell'altro no".

Ma in funzione di cosa? Ma perché? Cioè, uno psichiatra decide che un uomo che ama un uomo non è malato, mentre un fratello che ama una sorella è malato?

Mi sembra veramente che si sta entrando nel campo del più arbitrario possibile.

Allora diciamo che la maggioranza delle persone decide cosa è giusto o sbagliato, e chiudiamo il discorso così.
Ma non ditemi che c'è una logica di fondo nel dire che i gay sono uguali agli etero ma gli incestuosi no perché non c'è, abbiate pazienza.




Ma comunque, concludo, ipotizziamo anche solo per un istante che tutto il discorso sull'incestuoso passi (non passa, logicamente, ma diamolo per scontato). Bene.
E sulle unioni multiple? Se siamo tutti uguali, perché non si ammette anche la poligamia? Se sono 4/5/6 soggetti consenzienti, dove sta il problema?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Premessa, sto al gioco nelle prime frasi, ma stiamo portando il discorso su un piano sbagliato rispetto alla discussione.
> 
> Ma scusa molto triste perché? Chi è "tifoso evorutto" o "efferosso" o chicchessia per dire che cosa è amore e in che modo debba essere espresso?
> 
> ...



Mah, credo che siamo tutti d'accordo che l'incesto sia una mostruosità per menti malate, però se fatto tra due persone consenzienti e maggiorenni in effetti non dovrebbe essere penalmente perseguibile, trattandosi comunque di etica personale, il matrimonio invece non può assolutamente essere celebrato, in quanto giustamente una della sue finalità è assicurare il benessere della prole e sappiamo che in un unione tra consanguinei i rischi di malformazioni sono altissimi.


----------



## Efferosso (24 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ho capito benissimo la notizia (ad ogni modo i liberali svedesi in questione rappresentano una parte infinitesima della popolazione). Comunque, a mio avviso stai paragonando cose estremamente diverse. Necrofilia, pedofilia e bestialità sono rapporti sessuali tra due persone non consenzienti o consanguinee, *e come tali nella nostra civilità moderna occidentale sono proibite per motivi diversi. *
> 
> *L'omosessualità - che è da 40 anni che è stata rimossa dall'elenco medico delle malattie - è un rapporto tra due persone adulte consenzienti, ergo non ci sono motivi per proibirla o reprimerla.* È una tendenza sessuale che, al pari dell'eterosessualità, è puramente personale e non danneggia nessuno, nemmeno la legge. Allo stesso modo le altre tendenze sessuali di cui qualcuno parlava sopra - voyeurismo, coprofagia e co-: io non è che le pratico, ma non andrei a dire a qualcuno "no non devi farlo". Sei libero di fare come vuoi, sia di essere eterosessuale, che bisessuale, omosessuale, voyeurista... non entro nel letto di nessuno, ad esclusione dei casi proibiti di cui sopra. Stesso discorso per la pornografia, per la quale non ci vedo assolutamente nulla di male.



Possiamo entrare nei dettagli di queste affermazioni?
*Dal punto di vista logico legale*, perché un fratello e una sorella non possono costituire un gruppo familiare a sé stante e due omosessuali sì?


----------



## Efferosso (24 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *Mah, credo che siamo tutti d'accordo che l'incesto sia una mostruosità per menti malate,* però se fatto tra due persone consenzienti e maggiorenni in effetti non dovrebbe essere penalmente perseguibile, trattandosi comunque di etica personale, il matrimonio invece non può assolutamente essere celebrato, in quanto giustamente una della sue finalità è assicurare il benessere della prole e sappiamo che in un unione tra consanguinei i rischi di malformazioni sono altissimi.



Per me, dal punto di vista "morale" (che ripeto, non conta nulla nel discorso), non cambia nulla fra uomo-uomo o fratello-sorella.
Un omosessuale non sceglie di essere attratto dagli uomini.
Un fratello non sceglie di essere attratto dalla sorella.

E, mi ripeto, stiamo allora dicendo che siccome "un orientamento sessuale" è comunemente riconosciuto come giusto, allora è giusto? In sostanza, è la maggioranza a decidere cosa è giusto, e basta?

Dal punto di vista logico/giuridico la cosa poi ha ancora meno senso.
La coppia consanguinea, esattamente al pari di una omosessuale, non è "costretta" a fare figli (anzi, paradosso vuole che, comunque, una coppia incestuosa abbia più possibilità di perpetuare la specie di quanto non possa fare una omosessuale).

Entrambe le coppie possono adottare. Zero problemi di "prole".

Mi spiace tifoso, non ne esci neanche con le cannonate 

Perché alla fine dei discorsi, dell'"amore", della "civiltà", delle "sfumature", dell'"ottusità", della "religiosità" e tanti paroloni, la logica è fredda e spietata, nel senso migliore del termine, e non se ne esce mai.

E' di una banalità disarmante. O siamo tutti "X", o non lo siamo. Non esistono vie di mezzo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Per me, dal punto di vista "morale" (che ripeto, non conta nulla nel discorso), non cambia nulla fra uomo-uomo o fratello-sorella.
> Un omosessuale non sceglie di essere attratto dagli uomini.
> Un fratello non sceglie di essere attratto dalla sorella.
> 
> ...



In sunto faccio fatica a capire, 
personalmente per me eticamente l'amore omosessuale è lecito mentre il sesso incestuoso no,
penalmente uno stato liberale e democratico non ha il diritto di perseguire nessuno dei due se svolto tra persone maggiorenni e consenzienti,

per quello che riguarda il matrimonio visto come un istituzione "civile" ok al matrimonio gay, perchè considero l'orientamento sessuale una cosa naturale e non patologica e no al matrimonio tra consanguinei di 1/2 grado perchè lo ritengo un comportamento patologico.

non comprendo dove stà la contraddizione?

precedentemente ho anche affermato che non considero l'incesto una "depravazione sessuale" ma una malattia psichica, mi pare che la mia posizione sia chiara.

quello che continua a sorprendermi è la tua equiparazione dell'omosessualità all'incesto, ma sono pareri personali.


----------



## Efferosso (24 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In sunto faccio fatica a capire,
> personalmente per me eticamente l'amore omosessuale è lecito mentre il sesso incestuoso no,
> penalmente uno stato liberale e democratico non ha il diritto di perseguire nessuno dei due se svolto tra persone maggiorenni e consenzienti,
> 
> ...



Ma il punto è qui. Tu dici che fratello e sorella non possono conseguire matrimonio perché per te la loro attrazione è patologica. Ma allora a) non tutti gli orientamenti sessuali sono uguali davanti alla legge (e quindi, discrimini) b) la considerazione è tua, e basata su una tua concezione personale, non c'è nessuna "patologia" certificata in nessun modo che inficia la capacità di intendere e di volere, quindi la tua è una considerazione di carattere più "morale" che altro. Che ha peso nullo in una discussione basata sulla legalità.


Cerco di spiegarmi in maniera ancor più schematica, così magari ci capiamo.

Discorso fra tizio e caio. Tizio dice "per me non dovrebbero costituire un nucleo familiare, due omosessuali. E' una cosa contro natura, è una cosa che una società moderna non dovrebbe concepire".
Risposte di Tizio (elenco sostanzialmente tutte le risposte "tipo" dei filo gay).

1) Anche gli occhiali da sole sono contro natura. O il cellulare. O gli antibiotici. O il frigorifero.
2) Ma a te che fastidio danno? Limitano qualche tuo diritto?
3) Sono adulti, e consenzienti, siamo in uno stato libero, faranno quello che vorranno.
4) Non conta la tua inclinazione sessuale, conta l'amore.
5) Meglio una famiglia gay dove due si vogliono bene rispetto ad una etero dove ci si cornifica a palla e ci si odia.
6) Chi sei tu per giudicare?
7) In un mondo civile dovremmo essere tutti uguali, con uguali diritti.
8) Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che un matrimonio deve portare ad avere figli.
8 bis) Anche se fosse, una unione civile non implica che debbano avere figli. Possono anche sposarsi senza dover averne. 


Tutte considerazioni che possono starci (continuo a ripetere che sono favorevole alle unioni civili omosessuali).

Però c'è un però grosso come una casa.

TUTTE queste considerazioni possono essere fatte ESATTAMENTE alla pari su una coppia formata da un fratello e da una sorella.

O mi si dimostra che l'attrazione sessuale che intercorre fra un fratello e una sorella è tale da pregiudicare la loro capacità di intendere e di volere, e quindi non possono contrarre una unione tra pari, OPPURE se siete in generali contrari ad una unione incestuosa e siete favorevoli ad una omosessuale, mi spiace, ma siete razzisti, e ammettete serenamente che non siamo tutti uguali davanti alla legge (premessa la capacità di intendere di volere, la maggiore età, il consenso etc) perché ci sono alcuni più uguali di altri 


Penso che più chiaramente di così non potrò mai spiegarmi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> TUTTE queste considerazioni possono essere fatte ESATTAMENTE alla pari su una coppia formata da un fratello e da una sorella.
> 
> O mi si dimostra che * l'attrazione sessuale che intercorre fra un fratello e una sorella è tale da pregiudicare la loro capacità di intendere e di volere, e quindi non possono contrarre una unione tra pari*, OPPURE se siete in generali contrari ad una unione incestuosa e siete favorevoli ad una omosessuale, mi spiace, ma siete razzisti, e ammettete serenamente che non siamo tutti uguali davanti alla legge (premessa la capacità di intendere di volere, la maggiore età, il consenso etc) perché ci sono alcuni più uguali di altri
> 
> ...



Capisco la tua argomentazione, a mio parere è corretta la frase sottolineata, ma effettivamente non sono un dottore o uno psicologo, credo che spetterebbe a loro pronunciarsi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Scusate ma mi sembra che la discussione stia degenerando verso delle considerazioni prive di senso, mi spiego meglio: è perfino logico che quello che è legale è tale solo perché è consentito dalle leggi decise dall'uomo. In natura nulla è illegale perché le uniche leggi della natura sono quelle della fisica, tutto il resto è perfettamente possibile.

Gli uomini fanno leggi, gli animali no, per un leone sbranare vivo il cucciolo di un rivale o addirittura suo in casi estremi è perfettamente normale, per l'uomo ammazzare un bambino credo sia il reato più barbaro che si possa immaginare. Eppure noi non condanniamo i leoni giusto?

In democrazia si suppone sia legale quello che la maggior parte degli uomini ritiene giusto..quindi non riesco a cogliere il senso di questa discussione..
Oggi per la maggior parte della gente le unioni gay non sono un problema, una volta lo erano..
Se un domani per la maggior parte della gente l'incesto sarà consentito (in passato lo era, come la pedofilia) verranno fatte delle leggi per legalizzarlo..


----------



## Efferosso (24 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma mi sembra che la discussione stia degenerando verso delle considerazioni prive di senso, mi spiego meglio: è perfino logico che quello che è legale è tale solo perché è consentito dalle leggi decise dall'uomo. In natura nulla è illegale perché le uniche leggi della natura sono quelle della fisica, tutto il resto è perfettamente possibile.
> 
> Gli uomini fanno leggi, gli animali no, per un leone sbranare vivo il cucciolo di un rivale o addirittura suo in casi estremi è perfettamente normale, per l'uomo ammazzare un bambino credo sia il reato più barbaro che si possa immaginare. Eppure noi non condanniamo i leoni giusto?
> 
> ...



E a me la cosa da un punto di vista laico sta benissimo.
Però occhio alle "leggi dell'uomo", alla "morale libera decisa dall'uomo" alla "democrazia spinta" etc.
Siam tutti qui a decidere cosa è giusto "a maggioranza", però oggi guardacaso un qualcosa di "logicamente" uguale alla omosessualità fa storcere il naso a tutti....sarà un caso?

Più di un utente, con fare "indignato" (magari indignato è una parola forte, ma il concetto di fondo se vuoi può essere "infastidito") ha esordito sostenendo la tesi "pur di dare addosso al gay tirate fuori necrofilia e incesti" come se l'incesto a livello morale o logico fosse una aberrazione o qualcosa di intollerabile. Eppure, non è così sotto al profilo logico. O meglio, non lo è rispetto alla omosessualità.

Allora non sarà che di logico c'è ben poco dietro a tutta la questione omosessuale?
Non sarà che si sta forzando la mano giusto perché "è giusto così"?

E' giusto così. Un imperativo assoluto. "Tu VUOI che sia così"
Se no sei un cavernicolo eh.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> E a me la cosa da un punto di vista laico sta benissimo.
> Però occhio alle "leggi dell'uomo", alla "morale libera decisa dall'uomo" alla "democrazia spinta" etc.
> Siam tutti qui a decidere cosa è giusto "a maggioranza", però oggi guardacaso un qualcosa di "logicamente" uguale alla omosessualità fa storcere il naso a tutti....sarà un caso?
> 
> ...



Guarda che equiparare l'omosessualità all'incesto o alla necrofilia è una ipotesi tua,

per me e credo per la maggior parte delle persone è come equiparare far pipì fuori dalla tazza di casa propria a urinare sull'altare del duomo durante la messa della domenica.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Allora non sarà che di logico c'è ben poco dietro a tutta la questione omosessuale?
> Non sarà che si sta forzando la mano giusto perché "è giusto così"?
> 
> E' giusto così. Un imperativo assoluto. "Tu VUOI che sia così"
> Se no sei un cavernicolo eh.



Il problema comunque è che si usano termini impropri e si vuole condizionare l'opinione degli altri fino al livello dei pensieri..
Oggi va molto il termine razzista..ma un razzista è tale solo se si adopera con azioni concrete per discriminare qualcuno o compie atti violenti verso determinate categorie..allora compie dei reati veri..
Ma uno è ben libero di pensare per se quello che vuole, e di esprimerlo in modo civile anche...se i gay gli fanno schifo deve poterlo dire!...è una sua opinione e condivisibile o no non si può condannarla solo perché non la condividiamo..

Magari a quella persona i gay fanno schifo e pensa siano osceni ma poi se ne vede uno in difficoltà lo aiuta (idem per i neri o i disabili o chiunque altro possa essere discriminato)..

Mi sono spiegato?

Invece si pretende non solo che uno accetti determinate cose (e se sono legali DEVE accettarle) ma anche che le condivida per forza..impossibile..questo crea solo ulteriore fastidio secondo me..è lo stesso principio per cui un tempo si pretendeva che tutti fossero cristiani anche se magari uno non gliene fregava nulla..e doveva per forza professarsi cristiano sennò veniva messo in croce dalla comunità..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema comunque è che si usano termini impropri e si vuole condizionare l'opinione degli altri fino al livello dei pensieri..
> Oggi va molto il termine razzista..ma un razzista è tale solo se si adopera con azioni concrete per discriminare qualcuno o compie atti violenti verso determinate categorie..allora compie dei reati veri..
> Ma uno è ben libero di pensare per se quello che vuole, e di esprimerlo in modo civile anche...se i gay gli fanno schifo deve poterlo dire!...è una sua opinione e condivisibile o no non si può condannarla solo perché non la condividiamo..
> 
> ...



Io penso che per un eterosessuale una naturale avversione verso gli omosessuali maschi sia più biologica che culturale,
io stesso pur con tutta la mia apertura mentale se vedo due uomini con la lingua in bocca provo un senso di nausea, al contrario magari se vedo due lesbiche carine mi eccito, e me ne frego se mi danno del maschilista.
detto questo, debbo comunque considerare che il problema è solo mio, dal loro punto di vista fanno una cosa naturale.
Credo che il problema nasca quando li si discrimina deridendoli o considerandoli abomini.


----------



## Efferosso (24 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Guarda che equiparare l'omosessualità all'incesto o alla necrofilia è una ipotesi tua,
> 
> per me e credo per la maggior parte delle persone è come equiparare far pipì fuori dalla tazza di casa propria a urinare sull'altare del duomo durante la messa della domenica.



Sarà come dici ma a supporto della tua tesi che andrebbe a contestare il mio ragionamento c'è solo la tua opinione che vuole vedere in un fratello che ama una sorella in maniera carnale un individuo incapace di intendere o di volere 


Noto con dispiacere che ci sono anche utenti che non condividendo le mie idee mi danno della srep dicendomi che mi devo vergognare. Io personalmente delle mie idee non mi vergogno, tanto è vero che ci metto la faccia portando avanti un discorso. Se qualcuno la pensa contrariamente, libero di farlo, però magari al posto di dirmi che mi devo vergognare così, senza nemmeno prendersi la briga di rispondere e argomentare le sue idee, potrebbe partecipare alla discussione.

Così facendo mi sta solo dando ragione, parlando solo perchè "così è giusto, così è sbagliato".
Se siete aperti al dialogo e convinti delle vostre idee, esponetele. Se invece parlate così, perché "la società ha deciso che gay è giusto e incestuoso no", allora mi spiace ma avete torto, semplicemente.

Sono sempre disposto a confrontarmi e ad essere illuminato 

Tra l'altro la cosa buffa in tutto questo è che io continuo a dire che sono favorevole ad una unione civile per gli omosessuali, ma ormai del grado isteria e indottrinamento non mi stupisco più


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Sarà come dici ma a supporto della tua tesi che andrebbe a contestare il mio ragionamento c'è solo la tua opinione che vuole vedere in un fratello che ama una sorella in maniera carnale un individuo incapace di intendere o di volere
> 
> 
> Noto con dispiacere che ci sono anche utenti che non condividendo le mie idee mi danno della srep dicendomi che mi devo vergognare. Io personalmente delle mie idee non mi vergogno, tanto è vero che ci metto la faccia portando avanti un discorso. Se qualcuno la pensa contrariamente, libero di farlo, però magari al posto di dirmi che mi devo vergognare così, senza nemmeno prendersi la briga di rispondere e argomentare le sue idee, potrebbe partecipare alla discussione.
> ...



Credo che esporre le proprie idee sia sempre corretto, è più vergognoso non averne e in questo periodo sono in molti,
ma nella fattispecie reputo che stai sbagliando, cerco di mettertela sotto un altra ottica.
Le persone con orientamento omosessuale, così' come le persone con orientamento eterosessuale non hanno altra scelta che rivolgersi verso partner maschili o femminili che li attirano,
per un pedofilo o un incestuoso la scelta è diversa perchè ha a disposizione innumerevoli altri partner del sesso che gli attira,
pertanto sull'orientamento non hai scelte, ma nel caso di minorenni o consanguinei assolutamente si.


----------



## Efferosso (24 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Credo che esporre le proprie idee sia sempre corretto, è più vergognoso non averne e in questo periodo sono in molti,
> ma nella fattispecie reputo che stai sbagliando, cerco di mettertela sotto un altra ottica.
> Le persone con orientamento omosessuale, così' come le persone con orientamento eterosessuale non hanno altra scelte che rivolgersi verso partner maschili o femminili che li attirano,
> per un pedofilo o un incestuoso la scelta è diversa perchè ha a disposizione innumerevoli altri partner del sesso che gli attira,
> pertanto sull'orientamento non hai scelte, ma nel caso di minorenni o consanguinei assolutamente si.



Però, per costituire una famiglia, un legame duraturo (Leggasi, una unione civile) si sceglie UNA PERSONA, e "solo una".
Il legame che unisce "per la vita" tizio e caio è una scelta fra uno e uno. Singola, secca.
Se un fratello e una sorella si amano, che diritto abbiamo noi di dire "no, non potete stare insieme legalmente"?

Se no, se vogliamo seguire il tuo ragionamento e scardinare la mia premessa, sulla base della moltitudine di individui coinvolti, si può dibattere sulla poligamia, anch'essa non prevista dall'ordinamento? Perché? Se seguiamo l'elenco "standard" su cui si basa l'unione civile, io non vedo ragioni perché non ci sia una unione civile fra tre uomini e due donne, se tutti e cinque sono consenzienti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Però, per costituire una famiglia, un legame duraturo (Leggasi, una unione civile) si sceglie UNA PERSONA, e "solo una".
> Il legame che unisce "per la vita" tizio e caio è una scelta fra uno e uno. Singola, secca.
> Se un fratello e una sorella si amano, che diritto abbiamo noi di dire "no, non potete stare insieme legalmente"?
> 
> Se no, se vogliamo seguire il tuo ragionamento e scardinare la mia premessa, sulla base della moltitudine di individui coinvolti, si può dibattere sulla poligamia, anch'essa non prevista dall'ordinamento? Perché? Se seguiamo l'elenco "standard" su cui si basa l'unione civile, io non vedo ragioni perché non ci sia una unione civile fra tre uomini e due donne, se tutti e cinque sono consenzienti.



Che mal di testa, però sulla poligamia non riesco a darti torto, cioè escludendo le forme che sottintendono una sottomissione esplicita della donna come ad esempio nei mormoni o nei mussulmani.

Un unione civile tra tot uomini e tot donne tutti paritari non vedo perchè no,
se riuscissero ad andare tutti d'accordo, cosa di cui dubito, ne avrebbero vantaggi enormi in tutti i sensi,
dal lato pratico avrebbe più senso di un unione omosessuale e sinceramente non mi scandalizza neanche.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (24 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Mi puoi dire perché omosessuale va bene e incestuoso no?



Incestuoso può anche andare bene, però se le 2 persone che praticano incesto sono di sesso diverso gli deve essere fisicamente impedito di procreare.


----------



## Efferosso (24 Febbraio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Incestuoso può anche andare bene, però se le 2 persone che praticano incesto sono di sesso diverso gli deve essere fisicamente impedito di procreare.



Tiro ad indovinare: per tutelare l'eventuale feto?

Lo chiedo da ignorante, esiste una legge che vieta alle donne di bere o di fumare (butto là due esempi banali) durante la gravidanza?

No perché se la risposta è "no", allora non puoi impedire a due consanguinei di fare un figlio.

Cosa peraltro "permessa" dall'ordinamento. Non ti sposi, ma questo non ti impedisce di avere un figlio.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (24 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Tiro ad indovinare: per tutelare l'eventuale feto?
> 
> Lo chiedo da ignorante, esiste una legge che vieta alle donne di bere o di fumare (butto là due esempi banali) durante la gravidanza?
> 
> ...



Esiste una legge che impedisce a chiunque di fumare in presenza di una donna incinta, quindi si.
Per l'alcool non c'è ancora una legge precisa ma ci sono le etichette nelle bottiglie.
L'evoluzione della specie viene prima di tutto


----------



## Efferosso (25 Febbraio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Esiste una legge che impedisce a chiunque di fumare in presenza di una donna incinta, quindi si.
> Per l'alcool non c'è ancora una legge precisa ma ci sono le etichette nelle bottiglie.
> L'evoluzione della specie viene prima di tutto



Si ma esiste una legge che vieta ad una donna di fumare o bere?

Quello che fanno "gli altri" non è rilevante. Parliamo della libertà della coppia.


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Pur di andare contro i diritti degli omosessuali tirate in ballo necrofilia e incesto
> La storia vi sta sconfiggendo, fatevene una ragione



.
Nient'altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Eziomare (25 Febbraio 2016)

ho parzialmente seguito la vostra (per alcuni versi paradossale) conversazione, il discorso secondo me e' piuttosto lineare, in termini di principio anche io non vedo alcuna valida ragione per impedire legalmente l' incesto, chiunque dovrebbe poter stare con chi vuole, o no?
Ben diverso il discorso sulla procreazione tra fratelli o familiari che dovrebbe essere (come e') rigorosamente vietata (solo ed esclusivamente per tutelare la salute del nascituro, la questione della variabilita' genetica ha implicazioni ben piu' gravi del fumo di sigaretta che si poneva come esempio).


----------



## Marilson (25 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sono i tuoi compari che l'hanno tirata in ballo. L' omosessualismo è perversionismo.



mi dispiace, ma l'omosessualita' e' un comporamento naturale della specie umana. Quindi quello che dici e' sbagliato. E' la scienza e la medicina a dirlo. Non mi stanchero' mai di ripeterlo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Febbraio 2016)

Ho tradotto l'articolo:

La Liberal Youth svedese ha detto che solo perchè è una cosa "vista come inusuale e disgustosa", non significa che atti sessuali rinnegati debbano essere illegali.
Essi vogliono legalizzare il sesso tra due parenti consenzienti dai 15 anni in su, e il sesso con un cadavere se esiste un permesso scritto della persona prima della sua morte.
"Non ci piacciono le leggi morali in generale, e questa legislazione adesso non sta proteggendo nessuno" - Cecilia Johnsson, presidente della Liberal Youth.
"Capisco che [necrofilia e incesto] possano essere visti come isnoliti e disgustosi ma la legge non deve basarsi sul disgusto."
L'ala giovanile dei Liberali Svedesi hanno votato in supporto alla legislazione di incesto e necrofilia nel loro meeting annuale lo scorso weekend.
La mozione presentata afferma che a due parenti, con età maggiore di 15 anni, che sono entrambi consenzienti, deve essere permesso di fare sesso.
Dice anche che se una persona ha messo per iscritto la proprie volontà ad acconsentire a qualcuno di fare sesso con il proprio cadavere, questo dovrebbe essere legale.
"Dovrebbe essere una tua decisione quel che accade al tuo corpo dopo che muo ri, e se volessi per testamento regalare il tuo corpo a un museo o alla scienza, o se vuoi che le tue spoglie rimangano a qualcuno che vuole dormirci assieme, dovrebbe essere Ok."
- aggiunge Miss Johnsson.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Febbraio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> mi dispiace, ma l'omosessualita' e' un comporamento naturale della specie umana. Quindi quello che dici e' sbagliato. E' la scienza e la medicina a dirlo. Non mi stanchero' mai di ripeterlo



Anche l'omicidio è un comportamento che fa parte della specie umana, ma è vietato.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> _*A "18 anni" siamo tutti uguali davanti alla legge? Bene. Allora non c'è motivo di distinguere due omosessuali da due eterosessuali. E non vi è motivo di distinguere fra una coppia gay e una coppia etero E una coppia incestuosa.
> Una volta che c'è il consenso, il cittadino X e il cittadino Y (sempre se si è tutti uguali davanti alla legge) possono fare quello che vogliono, a livello sessuale, e a questo punto anche dal punto di vista della costituzione di un nucleo familiare.*_



La legge non è uguale per tutti, se non in linea di massima, ovvero si sancisce che non abbiamo un sistema a caste. Ma delle caste le abbiamo: le minoranze etniche e religiose (che sono minoranze solo qui) e gli omo/transessuali. La legge sul reato di omofobia è da due anni ferma al Senato ma è già legge in diversi Paesi. Vuol dire che se hai un diverbio o una colluttazione con un omosessuale o un allogeno e risulti l'aggressore hai un reato in più sul groppone, se invece è l'altro ad essere riconosciuto aggressore questo subisce la pena normale.
La legge poi si applica diversamente a seconda dei casi. E nel caso di un ladro Rom, questo ha l'attenuante di "disagio sociale o famigliare" (vivere in un campo) mentre l'Italiano non ha attenuanti, anzi, se va a rubare in un campo Rom si becca l'aggravante...
Abbiamo delle vere leggi che discriminano, sono leggi razziali che riconoscono un handicap a tali gruppi che vanno così tutelati.



> E, per la cronaca, Padre-Figlia non va bene, ma fratello e sorella sì? E' incesto pure quello. Ma lì "il tipo di amore" è diverso (cosa che, ribadisco, alla legge NULLA TANGE)?
> 
> 
> Io davanti a queste argomentazioni faccio fatica a controbattere oggettivamente.
> Un pro gay si batte stoicamente per asserire che uno che non condivide la cosa si arrampica sugli specchi, poi però davanti ad un minimo di logica spiccia si deve inerpicare in voli a dir poco pindarici per uscirne...



Li hai smascherati... omosessualisti che son saltati su indignati con un coro moralista "no all'incesto e no alla necrofilia!" sono cose perverse, gente malata!

Ahahhaahhahahhaha


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Febbraio 2016)

Io avessi un amico che si fa la sorella o la zia non sarei così disgustato come se scoprissi che se la fa con altri maschi. Preferirei sapere che si fa una morta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io avessi un amico che si fa la sorella o la zia non sarei così disgustato come se scoprissi che se la fa con altri maschi. Preferirei sapere che si fa una morta.



Sei chiaramente omofobo, *il che come tutti i tipi di fobia non è assolutamente una colpa*, 

io ad esempio soffro di cinofobia.

Presenti anche di altre forme di fobie?
l'omofobia ti è stata generata da un episodio del passato?

per esempio io da bambino sono stato aggredito da un cane 


Comunque in generale fossi in te non mi preoccuperei, chiunque ha almeno una fobia,
ed è molto meglio l'omofobia che ad esempio l'entomofobia o la claustrofobia di cui soffrono moltissime persone.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sei chiaramente omofobo, *il che come tutti i tipi di fobia non è assolutamente una colpa*,
> 
> io ad esempio soffro di cinofobia.
> 
> ...



No, non sono omofobo, non ho paura, ho schifo. 
Come fi fan schifo le feci e non sono perciò un fecifobo.

Tu allora sei fascistofobo, comunistofobo, necrofobo, incestofobo, e chissà quant'altro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> No, non sono omofobo, non ho paura, ho schifo.
> Come fi fan schifo le feci e non sono perciò un fecifobo.
> 
> Tu allora sei fascistofobo, comunistofobo, necrofobo, incestofobo, e chissà quant'altro.



Comprendo, ma ritengo che sia diverso,
anche io ho scritto che l'atto omosessuale in se stesso mi provoca nausea, a me infastidiscono anche gli eterosessuali effeminati,
cito ad esempio Sgarbi che pur essendo notoriamente "molto etero" trovo alquanto effemminato con la sua isteria e quel continuo tirarsi su il ciuffo.

Ma se poi si fà di tutto per ostacolare la loro natura, anche quando non ci danneggia direttamente, si cade nella fobia.

Per fare esempi terra terra, anche a me fàn schifo le feci, ma non mi verrebbe mai in mente di proibire alla gente di "svuotarsi",
come non vieterei il comunismo, il fascismo, l'incesto, il morire e mille altre cose che mi urtano.

Comunque riconoscere le proprie fobie è il primo passo per superarle, credo che dovresti fare amicizia con qualche omosessuale.


----------



## Marilson (25 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Anche l'omicidio è un comportamento che fa parte della specie umana, ma è vietato.



ma non si parlava di omosessualita' o meno ma di perversione/deviazione. Omosessualita' e omicidio fanno parte dei comportamenti naturali umani, se li vieti o meno non cambia il fatto che sono comunque comportamenti naturali


----------



## Efferosso (25 Febbraio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> mi dispiace, ma l'omosessualita' e' un comporamento naturale della specie umana. Quindi quello che dici e' sbagliato. E' la scienza e la medicina a dirlo. Non mi stanchero' mai di ripeterlo



Tu forse sei quello più dentro al campo per dirlo.
La scienza su che piano mette un comportamento incestuoso rispetto ad uno omosessuale?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Anche l'omicidio è un comportamento che fa parte della specie umana, ma è vietato.





Marilson ha scritto:


> ma non si parlava di omosessualita' o meno ma di perversione/deviazione. Omosessualita' e omicidio fanno parte dei comportamenti naturali umani, se li vieti o meno non cambia il fatto che sono comunque comportamenti naturali



Vorrei far notare che l'omicidio non è vietato, è solo strettamente regolamentato,

boia, abortisti e soldati "che esportano democrazia" sono tranquillamente legittimati dagli stati.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma se poi si fà di tutto per ostacolare la loro natura, anche quando non ci danneggia direttamente, si cade nella fobia.
> 
> Per fare esempi terra terra, anche a me fàn schifo le feci, ma non mi verrebbe mai in mente di proibire alla gente di "svuotarsi",
> come non vieterei il comunismo, il fascismo, l'incesto, il morire e mille altre cose che mi urtano.



Eh no, lo scenario è ben diverso... io non voglio sapere quando e come uno defeca in privato. Il punto è che le feci te le sbattono sul muso ovunque, in strada, nei locali, nei mass media. E defecare in pubblico è vietato. Ma non mi stupirei che nascesse il movimento fecista, d'altronde il marxismo culturale ha già il suo precursore coprofago Mario Mieli.


----------



## Marilson (25 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Tu forse sei quello più dentro al campo per dirlo.
> La scienza su che piano mette un comportamento incestuoso rispetto ad uno omosessuale?




Pare sia stato provato che a livello inconscio scegliamo il partner piu' diverso di noi da un punto di vista genetico per rafforzare la nostra discendenza (c'e' chi tira in ballo anche i feromoni, per dire). E' inoltre comprovato che l'isolamento genetico porta a malattie genetiche (per esempio in Sicilia e Calabria e' diffusa l'anemia falciforme, come del resto lo stesso Alzheimer, una variante pare sia nata in Calabria). Un tempo le famiglie reali spingevano per i matrimoni tra consaguinei per questioni dinastiche e questo ha portato a casi di varie malattie. Estremizzando, un rapporto tra genitore-figli e fratelli/sorelle massimizza il rischio. E' questo il motivo principale per cui da un punto di vista sessuale tecnicamente non dovremmo essere attratti da consanguinei, ma rimane il fatto che e' una condizione che esiste. Che sia un comportamento naturale o no, ho i miei dubbi. Da un punto prettamente genetico e' certamente sbagliato, da un punto di vista etico, per la societa' attuale, altrettanto. Tra i Romani e i Greci credo fosse piu' tollerato.

Prima di fare parallelismi con l'omosessualita', vale la pena ricordare che il piacere procurato dal sesso e' un meccanismo naturale di "ricompensa" a livello del sistema nervoso che non e' altro che il trucco perpetrato dalla natura per spingerci ad accoppiarci e quindi a continuare la specie. Detto questo, uno potrebbe dire "ehh ma gli omosessuali sanno di non potersi accoppiare tra di loro quindi e' devianza". La risposta e' ovviamente no: noi tutti facciamo di tutto pur di poterci accoppiare senza riprodurci (il 99,9999% delle volte ovviamente). Tra salti della quaglia, pillole, preservativi e quant'altro.. o anche sesso anale tra etero.. sono tutte pratiche contro la procreazione. Quindi in questo caso etero e gay fanno sesso per lo stesso motivo: per il piacere di farlo. Da specie razionale quale siamo, prendiamo in giro la natura impedendo lo scopo ultimo e ne traiamo solo il meglio. Quindi il sesso tra etero o tra gay e' posto in ultima analisi sullo stesso livello ed e' oggi eticamente accettabile.

Sull'incesto evidentemente no, l'etica ci dice che e' sbagliato (etica vista come stratificazione di migliaia di anni di dogmi e taboo presi dalla religione ecc.). Personalmente, la semplice idea mi disgusta ma capisco il ragionamento iniziale che mi sembra un esercizio di pura logica.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Febbraio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Prima di fare parallelismi con l'omosessualita', *vale la pena ricordare che il piacere procurato dal sesso e' un meccanismo naturale di "ricompensa" a livello del sistema nervoso che non e' altro che il trucco perpetrato dalla natura per spingerci ad accoppiarci* e quindi a continuare la specie. Detto questo, uno potrebbe dire "ehh ma gli omosessuali sanno di non potersi accoppiare tra di loro quindi e' devianza". La risposta e' ovviamente no: noi tutti facciamo di tutto pur di poterci accoppiare senza riprodurci (il 99,9999% delle volte ovviamente). Tra salti della quaglia, pillole, preservativi e quant'altro.. o anche sesso anale tra etero.. sono tutte pratiche contro la procreazione. Quindi in questo caso etero e gay fanno sesso per lo stesso motivo: per il piacere di farlo.* Da specie razionale quale siamo, prendiamo in giro la natura impedendo lo scopo ultimo e ne traiamo solo il meglio.* Quindi il sesso tra etero o tra gay e' posto in ultima analisi sullo stesso livello ed e' oggi eticamente accettabile.
> 
> Sull'incesto evidentemente no, l'etica ci dice che e' sbagliato (etica vista come stratificazione di migliaia di anni di dogmi e taboo presi dalla religione ecc.). Personalmente, la semplice idea mi disgusta ma capisco il ragionamento iniziale che mi sembra un esercizio di pura logica.



Complimenti, ottima analisi, ma permettimi di aggiungere che in alcune specie animali particolarmente intelligenti, come ad esempio i delfini, l'impulso ad accoppiarsi è presente anche fuori dal periodo riproduttivo ed è un metodo per far socializzare i membri del branco e stringere i rapporti, un pò come nella razza umana.

Tra l'altro nei delfini il tasso di omosessualità è uno dei più elevati tra le specie animali.

Pare che anche tra scimpanzè e soprattutto i Bonobo il sesso venga utilizzato per "socializzare" e abbassare l'aggressività tra i componenti del branco, ma non vi sono accoppiamenti incestuosi.

In sunto parrebbe che nelle specie più evolute il sesso pian piano perda un pò della sua funzione riproduttiva e acquisisca anche una funzione "sociale", ciò in una qualche maniera potrebbe anche dare un altro significato all'omosessualità anche se non porta alla riproduzione.

Comunque è un dato di fatto che più è evoluta una specie e più vi è un incidenza di omosessualità e meno d'incesto.


----------



## Marilson (25 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Complimenti, ottima analisi, ma permettimi di aggiungere che in alcune specie animali particolarmente intelligenti, come ad esempio i delfini, l'impulso ad accoppiarsi è presente anche fuori dal periodo riproduttivo ed è un metodo per far socializzare i membri del branco e stringere i rapporti, un pò come nella razza umana.
> 
> Tra l'altro nei delfini il tasso di omosessualità è uno dei più elevati tra le specie animali.
> 
> ...



esattamente, hai detto tutte cose giustissime


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Prima di fare parallelismi con l'omosessualita', *vale la pena ricordare che il piacere procurato dal sesso e' un meccanismo naturale di "ricompensa" a livello del sistema nervoso che non e' altro che il trucco perpetrato dalla natura per spingerci ad accoppiarci e quindi a continuare la specie. Detto questo, uno potrebbe dire "ehh ma gli omosessuali sanno di non potersi accoppiare tra di loro quindi e' devianza". La risposta e' ovviamente no: noi tutti facciamo di tutto pur di poterci accoppiare senza riprodurci (il 99,9999% delle volte ovviamente).* Tra salti della quaglia, pillole, preservativi e quant'altro.. o anche sesso anale tra etero.. sono tutte pratiche contro la procreazione. Quindi in questo caso etero e gay fanno sesso per lo stesso motivo: per il piacere di farlo. Da specie razionale quale siamo, prendiamo in giro la natura impedendo lo scopo ultimo e ne traiamo solo il meglio. Quindi il sesso tra etero o tra gay e' posto in ultima analisi sullo stesso livello ed e' oggi eticamente accettabile.



Scusa se mi permetto di intervenire però vorrei far notare un aspetto che è in contrasto con quello che sostieni: il fatto di adottare sistemi pratici per impedire di avere una gravidanza in seguito all'accoppiamento non ha nulla a che vedere con l'istinto che muove l'attrazione.
Un etero anche se non vuole avere figli viene attratto dal sesso opposto come è naturale che sia, l'omosessuale invece già dal principio è attratto in modo "sbagliato" (passami il termine) quindi è evidente che si tratta di una devianza.
Che poi non sia una depravazione e comunque non costituisca nulla di grave per la società siamo tutti d'accordo però non possiamo dire che sia normale essere attratti dallo stesso sesso..


----------



## Efferosso (25 Febbraio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Pare sia stato provato che a livello inconscio scegliamo il partner piu' diverso di noi da un punto di vista genetico per rafforzare la nostra discendenza (c'e' chi tira in ballo anche i feromoni, per dire). E' inoltre comprovato che l'isolamento genetico porta a malattie genetiche (per esempio in Sicilia e Calabria e' diffusa l'anemia falciforme, come del resto lo stesso Alzheimer, una variante pare sia nata in Calabria). Un tempo le famiglie reali spingevano per i matrimoni tra consaguinei per questioni dinastiche e questo ha portato a casi di varie malattie. Estremizzando, un rapporto tra genitore-figli e fratelli/sorelle massimizza il rischio. E' questo il motivo principale per cui da un punto di vista sessuale tecnicamente non dovremmo essere attratti da consanguinei, ma rimane il fatto che e' una condizione che esiste. Che sia un comportamento naturale o no, ho i miei dubbi. Da un punto prettamente genetico e' certamente sbagliato, da un punto di vista etico, per la societa' attuale, altrettanto. Tra i Romani e i Greci credo fosse piu' tollerato.
> 
> Prima di fare parallelismi con l'omosessualita', vale la pena ricordare che il piacere procurato dal sesso e' un meccanismo naturale di "ricompensa" a livello del sistema nervoso che non e' altro che il trucco perpetrato dalla natura per spingerci ad accoppiarci e quindi a continuare la specie. Detto questo, uno potrebbe dire "ehh ma gli omosessuali sanno di non potersi accoppiare tra di loro quindi e' devianza". La risposta e' ovviamente no: noi tutti facciamo di tutto pur di poterci accoppiare senza riprodurci (il 99,9999% delle volte ovviamente). Tra salti della quaglia, pillole, preservativi e quant'altro.. o anche sesso anale tra etero.. sono tutte pratiche contro la procreazione. Quindi in questo caso etero e gay fanno sesso per lo stesso motivo: per il piacere di farlo. Da specie razionale quale siamo, prendiamo in giro la natura impedendo lo scopo ultimo e ne traiamo solo il meglio. Quindi il sesso tra etero o tra gay e' posto in ultima analisi sullo stesso livello ed e' oggi eticamente accettabile.
> 
> Sull'incesto evidentemente no, l'etica ci dice che e' sbagliato (etica vista come stratificazione di migliaia di anni di dogmi e taboo presi dalla religione ecc.). Personalmente, la semplice idea mi disgusta ma capisco il ragionamento iniziale che mi sembra un esercizio di pura logica.



Condivido il discorso, ma temo che stiamo uscendo dal punto.

In primis, come detto, una coppia incestuosa non è tenuta a procreare naturalmente, al pari di una omosessuale (sul discorso procreativo comunque non sono d'accordo per altre ragioni, ma è una cosa che vorrei affrontare in altri post, qui si rischia di fare minestrone)
Entrambe, come più volte ripetuto, possono adottare (poi la questione legale verrà dipanata, è un aspetto secondario nel discorso).
Ma, secondariamente, vorrei capire più nello specifico: un comportamento incestuoso, parallelamente ad uno omosessuale, può dirsi patologico a livello mentale? E, se sì, è sufficientemente patologico da determinare una ragionevole incapacità di intendere e di volere?

La domanda è tutta qui, può sembrare molto terra terra, ma è quella che cambia tutto il discorso, che vedo da come scrivi hai molto seguito. Ti assicuro che a livello di diritto è molto, molto più che un semplice esercizio logico, perché se la risposta alla domanda "e' mentalmente malato un incestuoso?" è "no", allora stai sicuro, ma sicuro come è vero che la terra è sferica, che domani tutti gli incestuosi (non che siano milioni, è per dire) dicono "razzista, anche noi vogliamo le unioni civili". E a mio modo di vedere, a ragione.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa se mi permetto di intervenire però vorrei far notare un aspetto che è in contrasto con quello che sostieni: il fatto di adottare sistemi pratici per impedire di avere una gravidanza in seguito all'accoppiamento non ha nulla a che vedere con l'istinto che muove l'attrazione.
> Un etero anche se non vuole avere figli viene attratto dal sesso opposto come è naturale che sia, l'omosessuale invece già dal principio è attratto in modo "sbagliato" (passami il termine) quindi è evidente che si tratta di una devianza.
> Che poi non sia una depravazione e comunque non costituisca nulla di grave per la società siamo tutti d'accordo *però non possiamo dire che sia normale essere attratti dallo stesso sesso..*



Vedi la risposta che ho dato a [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION], diviene normale dal momento che in tutte le specie più evolute il sesso non ha più unicamente uno scopo riproduttivo, ma acquisisce una funzione "sociale"

Ho letto per esempio che nei leoni marini i maschi sono tutti bisex, nel periodo del "calore riproduttivo" sono etero, mentre nel resto della stagione sono omosessuali.

Vi dovete rassegnare, per me vista l'età ormai è tardi, ma voi per considerarvi evoluti dovete divenire tutti bisex


----------



## Efferosso (25 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Complimenti, ottima analisi, ma permettimi di aggiungere che in alcune specie animali particolarmente intelligenti, come ad esempio i delfini, l'impulso ad accoppiarsi è presente anche fuori dal periodo riproduttivo ed è un metodo per far socializzare i membri del branco e stringere i rapporti, un pò come nella razza umana.
> 
> Tra l'altro nei delfini il tasso di omosessualità è uno dei più elevati tra le specie animali.
> 
> ...



Posso chiederti in base a cosa?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Posso chiederti in base a cosa?



Sui dati raccolti da ricerche scientifiche su delfini, scimpanze, bolobo, leoni di mare.

Però a quanto pare la specie più gay in assoluto sono i bisonti americani.


----------



## Efferosso (25 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sui dati raccolti da ricerche scentifiche su delfini, scimpanze, bolobo, leoni di mare.



Ma non ho capito (lo dico proprio da ignorante): ci sono team di ricerca che hanno valutato, per dire, tutte queste specie, monitorando ogni quanto si accoppiano, con quale genere, con quale rapporto di parentela e affini?

E' che messa così (continuo a dire, sono un perfetto ignorante in materia) sarebbe da capire che campione è stato preso, tanto per dirne una. Perché mi sembra uno strumento di analisi piuttosto limitato per giudicare.

Poi, ripeto, non lo so, magari hanno preso 50.000 delfini allo stato brado, li hanno monitorati 10 anni, hanno preso nota di tutti gli accoppiamenti fra i suddetti 50.000, hanno monitorato le nascite, le parentele e quant'altro, e così per le altre specie.
Però mi sembra difficile messa così su due piedi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito (lo dico proprio da ignorante): ci sono team di ricerca che hanno valutato, per dire, tutte queste specie, monitorando ogni quanto si accoppiano, con quale genere, con quale rapporto di parentela e affini?
> 
> E' che messa così (continuo a dire, sono un perfetto ignorante in materia) sarebbe da capire che campione è stato preso, tanto per dirne una. Perché mi sembra uno strumento di analisi piuttosto limitato per giudicare.
> 
> ...



In internet trovi tutto,

in genere sono ricerche abbastanza recenti,

in passato si era riscontrato un altissimo grado di omosessualità in animali domestici, zoo e allevamenti, ma è un dato normale visto il sovraffollamento oltre la mancanza spesso di partner "etero", era considerata giustamente più una "deviazione" da stress.
però studi più recenti in condizioni naturali hanno definitivamente testimoniato la normale presenza dell'omosessualità anche in animali selvaggi, e si gli studi vengono effettuati sul campo spiando gli animali per lunghi periodi, anche anni, ma è normale come testimoniato dagli innumerevoli documentari.


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> però non possiamo dire che sia normale essere attratti dallo stesso sesso..



I gusti son gusti, però c'è chi nega l'evidenza, in particolare la logica bisessuale: per loro Elton John ed Emily Ratajkowski sono la stessa identica cosa.


----------



## Efferosso (25 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In internet trovi tutto,
> 
> in genere sono ricerche abbastanza recenti,
> 
> ...



Si ma capisci anche tu che fra questo e dire "all'aumentare del tasso evolutivo aumenta il grado di omosessualità e si abbassa quello di incestuosita'" passa il mare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Si ma capisci anche tu che fra questo e dire "all'aumentare del tasso evolutivo aumenta il grado di omosessualità e si abbassa quello di incestuosita'" passa il mare.



Mi auguro che sia falsa la prima ipotesi e vera la seconda


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I gusti son gusti, però c'è chi nega l'evidenza, in particolare la logica bisessuale: per loro Elton John ed Emily Ratajkowski sono la stessa identica cosa.



Credo che i canoni estetici valgano anche per i bisex (che onestamente mi fanno abbastanza schifo..) per cui forse per loro sono la stessa cosa Emily Ratajkowski e Leonardo di Caprio..Elton John magari è più vicino a Rosi Bindi..un fascino più ricercato direbbero alcuni...


----------



## Eziomare (26 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sei chiaramente omofobo, *il che come tutti i tipi di fobia non è assolutamente una colpa*,
> 
> io ad esempio soffro di cinofobia.
> 
> ...


Cosa?
L'omofobia non sarebbe un colpa?
E' esattamente alla stegua del razzismo, non c'e' alcuna implicazione patologica o clinica, e' solo e semplicemente emanazione di un pregiudizio. Non e' certo una "fobia" nel senso tecnico del termine.
Credo che un omofobo dovrebbe profondamente vergognarsi, ne' piu' ne' meno di un razzista o di un sessista


----------



## Efferosso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Cosa?
> L'omofobia non sarebbe un colpa?
> E' esattamente alla stegua del razzismo, non c'e' alcuna implicazione patologica o clinica, e' solo e semplicemente emanazione di un pregiudizio. Non e' certo una "fobia" nel senso tecnico del termine.
> Credo che un omofobo dovrebbe profondamente vergognarsi, ne' piu' ne' meno di un razzista o di un sessista



Discorso illogico.
Uno, nella sua sfera di "gusti" può avere le sue preferenze, perché, GRAZIE AL CIELO NON SIAMO TUTTI UGUALI (anche se ci stiamo provando in tutti i modi a diventare delle specie di droni tutti fatti con lo stampino).
Non è che "omofobo" equivale a dire "vado a dare fuoco alle abitazioni degli omosessuali". No.

Come ha detto giustamentoe @Tifoso_evorutto , uno può avere "schifo" se vede due uomini baciarsi. Anche perché non ho capito, uno può avere la libertà di gusti, nella sua sfera privata, ma non quella di disgusti?

Se tu vedi un cesso per strada costretto in un paio di leggins che le strizzano grasso da ogni poro, che incespica sui tacchi a spillo che a momenti si spezzano, e truccata come una pornostar di quarta categoria, provi una qualche sorta di repulsione? Di derisione? Allora sei cessofobo e dovresti vergognarti.

Senti un odore che non ti piace, che ti fa proprio schifo, di olio di macchine ogni volta che passi davanti ad un McDonald e storci il naso quando lo senti? Sei McDonaldofobo, dovresti vergognarti.


Ti allontani da un cantiere mentre senti il rumore dei lavori, perché a te dà fastidio il martello pneumatico che va? Sei martellopneumaticofobo, dovresti vergognarti.


Ti deve piacere tutto. Tutto. Non puoi avere un "disgusto" per qualcosa, se no sei qualcosofobo e dovresti vergognarti.

Cielo, ormai veramente i livelli di isteria riguardo a qualsiasi genere di diversità stanno raggiungendo degli apici mai visti...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Febbraio 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Cosa?
> L'omofobia non sarebbe un colpa?
> E' esattamente alla stegua del razzismo, non c'e' alcuna implicazione patologica o clinica, e' solo e semplicemente emanazione di un pregiudizio. Non e' certo una "fobia" nel senso tecnico del termine.
> Credo che un omofobo dovrebbe profondamente vergognarsi, ne' piu' ne' meno di un razzista o di un sessista



L'omofobia viene generalmente considerato un comportamento discriminatorio,
ma io credo che ne esista anche una forma patologica, ricordiamoci che le fobie normalmente sono forme psicotiche e non necessariamente il "soggetto" della paura è realmente pericoloso per il paziente, anzi il più delle volte è del tutto innocuo.
Ormai sono riconosciute fobie di tutti i generi, non vedo perchè non possa esistere una forma patologica di omofobia, a me stesso vedere due uomini che si baciano fa senso, e visto che culturalmente li considero del tutto accettabili, non me lo spiego se non come una naturale avversione di tipo psicologico alla diversità.

Chiaro che il problema è mio o di [MENTION=866]FiglioDelDioOdino[/MENTION], non certo dei gay.


----------



## Eziomare (26 Febbraio 2016)

Io temo che il problema sia la quasi totale mancanza di empatia e sensibilita', emblematico l' intervento dell'utente sopra di te, personalmente fa passare anche la voglia di replicare o dialogare.
Mi limito semplicemente a citare la popolarissima wikipedia: 

Cit. "L'omofobia è la paura e l'avversione irrazionale nei confronti dell'omosessualità, della bisessualità e della transessualità, e quindi delle persone omosessuali, bisessuali e transessuali basata sul pregiudizio[2][3]. L'Unione europea la considera analoga al razzismo, alla xenofobia, all'antisemitismo e al sessismo[2]. Con il termine "omofobia" quindi si indica generalmente un insieme di sentimenti, pensieri e comportamenti avversi all'omosessualità o alle persone omosessuali[4].

L'omofobia non è inserita in alcuna classificazione clinica delle varie fobie; infatti, non compare né nel DSM né nella classificazione ICD; il termine, come nel caso della xenofobia, è solitamente utilizzato in un'accezione generica (riferita a comportamenti discriminatori) e non clinica.[5][6]".


----------



## Marilson (26 Febbraio 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> L'omofobia non è inserita in alcuna classificazione clinica delle varie fobie; infatti, non compare né nel DSM né nella classificazione ICD; il termine, come nel caso della xenofobia, è solitamente utilizzato in un'accezione generica (riferita a comportamenti discriminatori) e non clinica.[5][6]".



ovvio, e' banalmente puro razzismo o discriminazione xenofoba se volete una definizione alternativa


----------



## Eziomare (26 Febbraio 2016)

lineare


----------



## Efferosso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Io temo che il problema sia la quasi totale mancanza di empatia e sensibilita', emblematico l' intervento dell'utente sopra di te, personalmente fa passare anche la voglia di replicare o dialogare.
> Mi limito semplicemente a citare la popolarissima wikipedia:
> 
> Cit. "L'omofobia è la paura e l'avversione irrazionale nei confronti dell'omosessualità, della bisessualità e della transessualità, e quindi delle persone omosessuali, bisessuali e transessuali basata sul pregiudizio[2][3]. L'Unione europea la considera analoga al razzismo, alla xenofobia, all'antisemitismo e al sessismo[2]. Con il termine "omofobia" quindi si indica generalmente un insieme di sentimenti, pensieri e comportamenti avversi all'omosessualità o alle persone omosessuali[4].
> ...





Eziomare ha scritto:


> Io temo che il problema sia la quasi totale mancanza di empatia e sensibilita', emblematico l' intervento dell'utente sopra di te, personalmente fa passare anche la voglia di replicare o dialogare.
> Mi limito semplicemente a citare la popolarissima wikipedia:
> 
> Cit. "L'omofobia è la paura e l'avversione irrazionale nei confronti dell'omosessualità, della bisessualità e della transessualità, e quindi delle persone omosessuali, bisessuali e transessuali basata sul pregiudizio[2][3]. L'Unione europea la considera analoga al razzismo, alla xenofobia, all'antisemitismo e al sessismo[2]. Con il termine "omofobia" quindi si indica generalmente un insieme di sentimenti, pensieri e comportamenti avversi all'omosessualità o alle persone omosessuali[4].
> ...



Io farò passare la voglia del confronto, però non sono io a dire agli altri che devono vergognarsi 
Come detto, per me ognuno ha il diritto ad avere le proprie idee e nessuno deve vergognarsi di portarle avanti, con un dialogo logico e civile (spero vedrai l'ironia che si nasconde benevola in questa frase, visto che ""io"" dovrei essere quello intollerante, per come """mi si sta dipingendo""").

Detto questo, come riporta la popolarissima wikipedia, "quindi si indica generalmente un insieme di sentimenti, pensieri e comportamenti avversi all'omosessualità o alle persone omosessuali"

Io continuo sulla mia (logica) strada. Questo genere di atteggiamento si può avere verso una qualsiasi categoria di persone. Qualsiasi.

Politici.
Atei.
Credenti.
Preti.
Forze dell'Ordine.
Tifosi sportivi.
Etc. Etc.


Cioè, capiamoci, io lo so perfettamente che sto dicendo qualcosa di "scomodo", perché la """"logica""""" di questa società è tale per cui se "discrimini" tizio va bene, se "discrimini" caio no, però la logica quella è, continuo a dire che non se ne esce e dopo non so quante pagine non ho ancora avuto una risposta logica da parte di nessuno che abbia contestato questa cosa.

Proprio per quello che ci siamo detti fino ad ora, N utenti hanno detto, sostanzialmente, adesso la metto giù un po' cruda, che "hanno schifo" di un incestuoso.

Lo pugnaleranno? Lo picchieranno? Gli sputeranno addosso? No. Non credo almeno.

Se lo pugnalassero/picchiassero/gli sputassero addosso, avrebbe peso lo status del soggetto offeso? No, perché "grazie al cielo" almeno a livello teorico la legge è uguale per tutti (salvo, come già ricordato da alcuni, delle leggi che DI FATTO discriminano), per cui se uno picchia, pugnala insulta UNA PERSONA, allora viene sanzionato.

Gli utenti avranno schifo a vedere un fratello che bacia una sorella? Sì.
Il fratello e la sorella avranno la loro libertà di baciarsi? Sì.
Il fratello e la sorella si dovranno vergognare dei loro gusti? No.
Gli utenti si dovranno vergognare dei loro gusti? No.

Non bisogna fare delle discriminazioni in base alle preferenze sessuali di ognuno? Sì.

Preferenza implica che a tizio piace una cosa di più rispetto ad un'altra, come l'altra gli piace di meno della prima.

Un ragionamento che porta a vergognarsi dello schifo che uno prova per qualcosa e al contempo si deve rispettare il gusto di ciascuno implica necessariamente, in parallelo e in paradosso, che ognuno è libero di scegliersi il gusto di gelato che vuole, e tutti devono rispettare il suo gusto, però se a te non piace il gusto che piace a lui, devi vergognarti. In pratica se uno ordina il pistacchio e a te il pistacchio proprio non piace, non puoi. Ti deve piacere, se no ti devi vergognare. Però allo stesso tempo il tuo gusto è rispettato.

Ma qualcuno mi spiega perché ci dobbiamo arenare davanti ad un ragionamento così basilare, che è evidentemente fallato?

Si sta qui tutti ad invocare la libertà di pensiero e di sessualità, ma se poi uno ha una libertà di pensiero e di sessualità che non combacia con quello che è "stabilito", allora si deve vergognare?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Febbraio 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Io temo che il problema sia la quasi totale mancanza di empatia e sensibilita', emblematico l' intervento dell'utente sopra di te, personalmente fa passare anche la voglia di replicare o dialogare.
> Mi limito semplicemente a citare la popolarissima wikipedia:
> 
> Cit. "*L'omofobia è la paura e l'avversione irrazionale nei confronti dell'omosessualità, della bisessualità e della transessualità, e quindi delle persone omosessuali, bisessuali e transessuali* basata sul pregiudizio[2][3]. L'Unione europea la considera analoga al razzismo, alla xenofobia, all'antisemitismo e al sessismo[2]. Con il termine "omofobia" quindi si indica generalmente un insieme di sentimenti, pensieri e comportamenti avversi all'omosessualità o alle persone omosessuali[4].
> ...





Marilson ha scritto:


> ovvio, e' banalmente puro razzismo o discriminazione xenofoba se volete una definizione alternativa



Scusate, ma non riesco a concordare, wikipedia parte bene con la frase che ho boldato, poi cade nel politically correct, come la posizione dell'unione europea.

Io non credo che sia solo discriminazione, in tanti interventi che abbiamo avuto nel forum vedo proprio posizioni patologiche,
qui la gente prima di discriminare ha proprio paura di essere costretta a essere sodomizzata dalle lobby gay o che la scuola trasformi i loro figli in tanti "finocchi".

Leggendo in giro vedo che in alcuni casi anche la xenofobia viene riconosciuta come forma patologica, non vedo perchè non dovrebbe essere lo stesso per l'omofobia, anche per dare un aiuto alle persone che ci convivono, non credo che sia piacevole per loro stessi.
*rovinano la vita ai gay, ma per loro non deve affatto essere facile convivere con le loro paure*.


----------



## Efferosso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ovvio, e' banalmente puro razzismo o discriminazione xenofoba se volete una definizione alternativa



Ma qualcuno mi spiega in cosa dovrebbe consistere esattamente il razzismo o la discriminazione, nella pratica?


----------



## Eziomare (26 Febbraio 2016)

eh si, poveri omofobi...
Io mi eclisso, siamo su lunghezze d'onda assolutamente opposte, non c'e' neppure una remota possibilita' di incontro, ne' sono interessato a proseguire ulteriormente.
Buona continuazione


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Io temo che il problema sia la quasi *totale mancanza di empatia e sensibilita'*, emblematico l' intervento dell'utente sopra di te, personalmente fa passare anche la voglia di replicare o dialogare.
> Mi limito semplicemente a citare la popolarissima wikipedia:
> 
> Cit. "*L'omofobia è la paura e l'avversione irrazionale nei confronti dell'omosessualità, della bisessualità e della transessualità, e quindi delle persone omosessuali, bisessuali e transessuali basata sul pregiudizio*[2][3]. L'Unione europea la considera analoga al razzismo, alla xenofobia, all'antisemitismo e al sessismo[2]. Con il termine "omofobia" quindi si indica generalmente un insieme di sentimenti, pensieri e comportamenti avversi all'omosessualità o alle persone omosessuali[4].
> ...



Secondo me già quando si definisce irrazionale si dovrebbe capire che chi è omofobo non lo è per sua volontà ma perché istintivamente prova un senso di repulsione verso quel genere di persone indicate...quello che vorrei sottolineare è che esistono persone omofobe che si adoperano per discriminare o reprimere gli omosessuali e quelle vanno condannate mentre chi nel suo intimo prova fastidio ma se lo tiene per se o al limite lo esprime a parole civilmente come può essere condannato? Cosa fa di male? Adesso vogliamo dire a uno anche cosa uno deve pensare? Esprimere un'opinione può essere un reato? Ripeto che questo succedeva già in passato e lo faceva la chiesa....

Poi sulla mancanza di empatia non sono d'accordo, perché ad esempio l'omofobia viene oggi criminalizzata anche solo a livello di chi dichiara che a lui i gay danno fastidio ma non scorgo uguale indignazione ad esempio per l'obofobia da cui siamo praticamente tutti affetti..cos'è, i barboni non sono esseri degni al pari degli omosessuali di non venire schifati dalla gente? Oppure la paura dei barboni si può definire "razionale" e quindi non è più da considerare mero razzismo? Ma allora potrei dire che se è razionale aver paura dei barboni dovrebbe anche esserlo aver paura degli zingari ad esempio..
Io credo semplicemente che oggi si dovrebbe dire che i gay devono avere i loro diritti e non devono aver paura di mostrarsi per quello che sono, allo stesso modo non deve nemmeno essere condannato chi intimamente non li approva..
E per inciso, io non sono nemmeno d'accordo nel colpevolizzare un datore di lavoro che nella sua privata attività decidesse che lui un gay non lo vuole, questa è una forma di discriminazione ma a mio avviso è una discriminazione di tipo "privato" che non dovrebbe essere condannata...allo stesso modo se un'azienda assumesse solo gay condanneremmo il titolare per aver discriminato chi non è gay? non credo..
inoltre mi chiedo anche che piacere può avere una persona dal lavorare in un ambiente di lavoro dove non è gradito..io sarei il primo a non volere quel posto..


----------



## Efferosso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> eh si, poveri omofobi...
> Io mi eclisso, siamo su lunghezze d'onda assolutamente opposte, non c'e' neppure una remota possibilita' di incontro, ne' sono interessato a proseguire ulteriormente.
> Buona continuazione



Mi spiace, però quando vuoi confrontarti io sono sempre qui 
Comunque, se l'esordio è "poveri omofobi" mi sa che proprio non hai capito il discorso, ma con quelle premesse dei post precedenti, lo avevo immaginato 

Mi dispiace comunque perché mi avrebbe interessato molto leggere delle argomentazioni su cui riflettere.


----------



## Efferosso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> S*econdo me già quando si definisce irrazionale si dovrebbe capire che chi è omofobo non lo è per sua volontà ma perché istintivamente prova un senso di repulsione verso quel genere di persone indicate...quello che vorrei sottolineare è che esistono persone omofobe che si adoperano per discriminare o reprimere gli omosessuali e quelle vanno condannate mentre chi nel suo intimo prova fastidio ma se lo tiene per se o al limite lo esprime a parole civilmente come può essere condannato? Cosa fa di male? Adesso vogliamo dire a uno anche cosa uno deve pensare? Esprimere un'opinione può essere un reato? Ripeto che questo succedeva già in passato e lo faceva la chiesa....*
> 
> Poi sulla mancanza di empatia non sono d'accordo, perché ad esempio l'omofobia viene oggi criminalizzata anche solo a livello di chi dichiara che a lui i gay danno fastidio ma non scorgo uguale indignazione ad esempio per l'obofobia da cui siamo praticamente tutti affetti..cos'è, i barboni non sono esseri degni al pari degli omosessuali di non venire schifati dalla gente? Oppure la paura dei barboni si può definire "razionale" e quindi non è più da considerare mero razzismo? Ma allora potrei dire che se è razionale aver paura dei barboni dovrebbe anche esserlo aver paura degli zingari ad esempio..
> Io credo semplicemente che oggi si dovrebbe dire che i gay devono avere i loro diritti e non devono aver paura di mostrarsi per quello che sono, allo stesso modo non deve nemmeno essere condannato chi intimamente non li approva..
> ...



Preciso preciso.
Anche perché, le azioni sbagliate (per usare un delicato eufemismo) di repressione esulano totalmente dalla questione omofobia/quelchevogliofobia/discrimanzione/razzismo/sessismo.
Se io prendo a sprangate il cittadino X, che sia nero, bianco, gay, etero, fucsia a pois rossi, è (dovrebbe essere) totalmente indifferente agli occhi della legge.

Cioè ragazzi, capiamoci:

Siamo tutti uguali.
Abbiamo tutti libertà di preferenza.

Già questo di base è un ossimoro, spero ve ne rendiate conto, perché se siamo tutti uguali nessuno dovrebbe preferire nessun altro.

Almeno fin qui possiamo condividere, oppure no?


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Proprio per quello che ci siamo detti fino ad ora, N utenti hanno detto, sostanzialmente, adesso la metto giù un po' cruda, che "hanno schifo" di un incestuoso.
> 
> Lo pugnaleranno? Lo picchieranno? Gli sputeranno addosso? No. Non credo almeno.
> 
> Se lo pugnalassero/picchiassero/gli sputassero addosso, avrebbe peso lo status del soggetto offeso? No, perché "grazie al cielo" almeno a livello teorico la legge è uguale per tutti (*salvo, come già ricordato da alcuni, delle leggi che DI FATTO discriminano*), per cui se uno picchia, pugnala insulta UNA PERSONA, allora viene sanzionato.



Scusa vorrei però correggere questa tua affermazione perché l'hai già fatta prima e mi sembra che sia una distorsione della realtà..le leggi che proteggono le minoranze sono giuste in quanto proprio perché minoranze necessitano di una tutela in determinati casi che però non è una tutela che vige sempre.
Esempio sempre del gay e dell'etero: se i due litigano e si picchiano per un tamponamento e uno dei due finisce all'ospedale non c'è differenza a seconda di chi dei due ha la peggio, non verrà mai posta l'aggravante della discriminazione..
Il punto è che quell'aggravante si ha solo quando chi agisce lo fa "mosso" anche o principalmente dal sentimento discriminatorio, della serie ti picchio perché sei gay..è chiara la differenza?

Che poi magari ci siano casi in cui quell'aggravante viene posta senza motivo (tipo nel caso sopra il gay potrebbe sostenere sempre di essere stato picchiato in quanto gay) è diverso, li sono errori di interpretazione e la colpa nel caso sarà di chi giudica in modo superficiale


----------



## Efferosso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa vorrei però correggere questa tua affermazione perché l'hai già fatta prima e mi sembra che sia una distorsione della realtà..le leggi che proteggono le minoranze sono giuste in quanto proprio perché minoranze necessitano di una tutela in determinati casi che però non è una tutela che vige sempre.
> Esempio sempre del gay e dell'etero: se i due litigano e si picchiano per un tamponamento e uno dei due finisce all'ospedale non c'è differenza a seconda di chi dei due ha la peggio, non verrà mai posta l'aggravante della discriminazione..
> Il punto è che quell'aggravante si ha solo quando chi agisce lo fa "mosso" anche o principalmente dal sentimento discriminatorio, della serie ti picchio perché sei gay..è chiara la differenza?
> 
> Che poi magari ci siano casi in cui quell'aggravante viene posta senza motivo (tipo nel caso sopra il gay potrebbe sostenere sempre di essere stato picchiato in quanto gay) è diverso, li sono errori di interpretazione e la colpa nel caso sarà di chi giudica in modo superficiale



Legalmente, se siamo tutti uguali di fronte alla legge, le minoranze non esistono.

"Tutti i cittadini hanno pari dignità sociale [cfr. XIV] e sono eguali davanti alla legge, senza distinzione di sesso [cfr. artt. 29 c. 2, 37 c. 1, 48 c. 1, 51 c. 1], di razza, di lingua [cfr. art. 6], di religione [cfr. artt. 8, 19], di opinioni politiche [cfr. art. 22], di condizioni personali e sociali."

Uguali vuol dire uguali. Se fai una legge che impone pene diverse in funzione di atti diversi verso determinate categorie di individui, stai facendo discriminazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Legalmente, se siamo tutti uguali di fronte alla legge, le minoranze non esistono.
> 
> "Tutti i cittadini hanno pari dignità sociale [cfr. XIV] e sono eguali davanti alla legge, senza distinzione di sesso [cfr. artt. 29 c. 2, 37 c. 1, 48 c. 1, 51 c. 1], di razza, di lingua [cfr. art. 6], di religione [cfr. artt. 8, 19], di opinioni politiche [cfr. art. 22], di condizioni personali e sociali."
> 
> Uguali vuol dire uguali. Se fai una legge che impone pene diverse in funzione di atti diversi verso determinate categorie di individui, stai facendo discriminazione.



Sono leggi a tutela infatti...pensate proprio perché esiste quel razzismo violento che si diceva prima...
Mi sembra ovvio che non possono picchiare un etero mosso da omofobia...quindi la minoranza ha una tutela in più perché è purtroppo vittima di atti di violenza legati proprio alla loro (non colpa) di essere una minoranza..
Uguali significa nel diritti e nei doveri, ma se compio un reato "diverso" la legge applicata sarà diversa..è lo stesso principio dell'aggravante per futili motivi..se uccido uno lo uccido, che differenza fa se è perché mi ha rubato 2000000 di euro o 200?..la differenza c'è eccome invece..


----------



## Efferosso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono leggi a tutela infatti...pensate proprio perché esiste quel razzismo violento che si diceva prima...
> Mi sembra ovvio che non possono picchiare un etero mosso da omofobia...quindi la minoranza ha una tutela in più perché è purtroppo vittima di atti di violenza legati proprio alla loro (non colpa) di essere una minoranza..
> Uguali significa nel diritti e nei doveri, ma se compio un reato "diverso" la legge applicata sarà diversa..è lo stesso principio dell'aggravante per futili motivi..se uccido uno lo uccido, che differenza fa se è perché mi ha rubato 2000000 di euro o 200?..la differenza c'è eccome invece..



Si ma il reato è lo stesso.
Poi ci sono le aggravanti psicologiche generali, ma quello è un discorso che si valuta caso per caso, fra la persona X e la persona Y, non fra la persona X e la categoria Z.

Continuo a dire che se siamo tutti uguali davanti alla legge e il sistema funziona, le minoranze non esistono. Non deve esistere una legge che tutela una categoria, perché non esistono, davanti alla legge, le categorie. "siamo tutti uguali".

Se no, basta dirlo, non si è tutti uguali davanti alla legge. Cosa che magari scandalizza come principio, ma per me non è che sia qualcosa di necessariamente negativo.

Vogliamo entrare in un contesto differente, senza andare a prendere i reati contro alla persona (sottolineo persona, non etero/gay/laico/credente/nero/bianco/uomo/donna)? Vogliamo dire che "le quote rosa" tutelano una minoranza?
Boh. Diciamolo. Almeno, così viene spacciata la cosa.
A me sembra una discriminazione grossa come una casa, però non so, ditemi voi.


La "verità" logica è semplice, in realtà.

Uguaglianza e Libertà non possono coesistere a livello assoluto. Non insieme. Alla fine, prima o poi, una deve cedere il passo all'altra.

Solo che l'ordinamento sta provando a spingere l'una e l'altra cosa all'estremo, forzando in ogni modo, e stanno uscendo frizioni che più andremo avanti, e più si peggiorerà.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Legalmente, se siamo tutti uguali di fronte alla legge, le minoranze non esistono.
> 
> "Tutti i cittadini hanno pari dignità sociale [cfr. XIV] e sono eguali davanti alla legge, senza distinzione di sesso [cfr. artt. 29 c. 2, 37 c. 1, 48 c. 1, 51 c. 1],* di razza*, di lingua [cfr. art. 6], di religione [cfr. artt. 8, 19], di opinioni politiche [cfr. art. 22], di condizioni personali e sociali."
> 
> Uguali vuol dire uguali. Se fai una legge che impone pene diverse in funzione di atti diversi verso determinate categorie di individui, stai facendo discriminazione.



Già la presenza di questa parola fa decadere tutto l'articolo, visto che le razze umane non esistono, cosa vuol dire, che i gatti hanno gli stessi diritti dei conigli?
Anche tutto il resto non ha senso, l'italiano è obbligatorio per comunicare con la pubblica amministrazione, le religioni giustamente non sono tutte permesse, le opinioni politiche idem visto che esiste ancora il reato di apologia del fascismo, sulle condizioni sociali stendiamo un velo pietoso, vogliamo poi parlare della discriminazione sull'età anagrafica nel mondo del lavoro, anche nel pubblico?

comunque Efferosso ha pienamente ragione, non ho mai sopportato le speciali leggi a favore delle donne, servono solo per farsi falsa pubblicità ai politici, se le normali leggi venissero applicate secondo i principi della costituzione non occorrerebbero leggi ad hoc per la tutela di minoranze.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Si ma il reato è lo stesso.
> Poi ci sono le aggravanti psicologiche generali, ma quello è un discorso che si valuta caso per caso, fra la persona X e la persona Y, non fra la persona X e la categoria Z.
> 
> Continuo a dire che se siamo tutti uguali davanti alla legge e il sistema funziona, le minoranze non esistono. Non deve esistere una legge che tutela una categoria, perché non esistono, davanti alla legge, le categorie. "siamo tutti uguali".
> ...



Trovo anch'io che le quote rosa siano un'emerita boiata, le riterrei pure contro la legge e se fossi una donna penso mi sentirei umiliata a pensare che posso raggiungere un risultato solo perché mi hanno tenuto dei posti liberi apposta..

Sul l'altro discorso invece continuiamo a non capirci..il reato è uguale, infatti sono "aggravanti"..
Siamo tutti uguali davanti alla legge perché se un gay picchi un uomo di colore perché è un gay razzista pure a lui viene contestata quell'aggravante..non è che il gay è più tutelato..è il reato ad essere più grave, indipendentemente da chi lo compie..ergo, la legge (ovvero la punizione per quel reato) è uguale per tutti


----------



## Eziomare (26 Febbraio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Mi spiace, però quando vuoi confrontarti io sono sempre qui
> Comunque, se l'esordio è "poveri omofobi" mi sa che proprio non hai capito il discorso, ma con quelle premesse dei post precedenti, lo avevo immaginato
> 
> Mi dispiace comunque perché mi avrebbe interessato molto leggere delle argomentazioni su cui riflettere.


2



giusto un puntualizzazione, "poveri omofobi" era chiaramente riferito all'ultima massima di evorutto.
Inoltre, cosa vuoi riflettere, che c'e' da argomentare?
sotto le mentite spoglie della "logica" state pressoche' legittimando uno dei piu' beceri atteggiamenti dell'umanita', cioe' il razzismo, la discriminazione.
Se un ragazzo/a gay vi leggesse qui sul forum ne rimarrebbe atterrito. 
E ribadisco convintamente (beninteso, senza il minimo astio nei confronti di chicchessia, direi la stessa cosa al mio fratellone) che un omofobo dovrebbe avere come costante compagna di vita la vergogna (che chiaramente non provera' mai in quanto persuaso di essere nel giusto o almeno nel legittimo). Sono anche in parte convinto che voi esterniate questi pensieri forti dell'anonimato, se doveste farlo in pubblica piazza un po' di sano senso di pudore farebbe certamente la sua comparsa (non e' assolutamente un provocatorio invito a rivelare la vs identita', ci mancherebbe, e' solo una mia considerazione, magari pure fallata).
Detto questo non mi interessa continuare la discussione su questi binari, mi deprime un pochino a dire il vero, magari e' colpa mia, saro' mica troppo suscettibile?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Febbraio 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scusa se intervengo, ma vorrei farti notare che io ho sempre mantenuto una posizione a favore dei gay, sono sia per il matrimonio (matrimonio, non solo unione civile) che per la stepchild adoction, sono solo incerto sulle adozioni.
Però non è che sia per forza obbligatorio crocifiggere chi è diffidente verso il mondo omosessuale, forse basta fargli comprendere che la diversità fà parte della vita, e discutere in un forum ritenga che gli possa aiutare molto, soprattutto se si confrontano con altri etero non omofobici.


----------



## Efferosso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sotto mentite spoglie legittimo razzismo e discriminazione? Ma scusa, ho detto già due volte (con questa tre) che io sono assolutamente favorevole alle unioni civili omosessuali, che fosse per me dovrebbero essere garantite pure quelle incestuose, che sono per l'assoluta parità dei diritti nella sfera individuale, e sarei razzista ora? Non so, da come la stai mettendo giù tu, la discriminazione senza "prove" alla mano la stai facendo solo tu, che decidi arbitrariamente quelle che sono le mie intenzioni, peraltro, a torto.


Lo dico senza nessun problema: certo che non ho il coraggio di fare in piazza un discorso del genere. Lo ribadisco, lo faccio qui perché sono animo, ma mica perché me ne vergogno. Son qui a discutere in maniera logica da chissà quante pagine, eppure mi becco commenti del tipo "vergognati" dietro ad una tastiera, figurati cosa mi becco in piazza, al grido di "omofobo/razzista/fascista/etc etc". Non è che siccome sono convinto che il fascismo sia sbagliato vado davanti alla sede di casa pound coi manifesti del Che.

Come ho già detto più volte, io ho anche un amico gay, e mi spiace davvero che sia venuto a dirmi della sua omosessualità con le orecchie basse e la paura che io potessi deriderlo, umiliarlo, ghettizzarlo. Ovviamente (è ovvia, la cosa) non è stato così, non vedo perché dovrei avercela con un mio amico perché gli piacciono gli uomini. Ma, altresì, so che un discorso del genere con lui non lo posso fare, perché è isterico a riguardo, non ragiona secondo logica. Giusto per dire, ha recentemente condiviso un "simpatico" video di "Omosessuale picchia omofobo che lo ha offeso", con tanto di "ha fatto bene, doveva mandarlo all'altro mondo". Come ho già detto, la schizofrenia che si sta generando a riguardo è insostenibile.


----------



## Efferosso (26 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Trovo anch'io che le quote rosa siano un'emerita boiata, le riterrei pure contro la legge e se fossi una donna penso mi sentirei umiliata a pensare che posso raggiungere un risultato solo perché mi hanno tenuto dei posti liberi apposta..
> 
> Sul l'altro discorso invece continuiamo a non capirci..il reato è uguale, infatti sono "aggravanti"..
> Siamo tutti uguali davanti alla legge perché se un gay picchi un uomo di colore perché è un gay razzista pure a lui viene contestata quell'aggravante..non è che il gay è più tutelato..è il reato ad essere più grave, indipendentemente da chi lo compie..ergo, la legge (ovvero la punizione per quel reato) è uguale per tutti



Si ma ti pongo questi esempi.

Bianco picchia nero.
Marito picchia moglie.
Etero picchia gay.

Domanda: in questi casi quante volte ci sono le aggravanti, secondo te?


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parlo solo per me non essendo nella testa degli altri:

Io non legittimo affatto l'omofobia e il razzismo violenti, ma faccio mia al 100% l'affermazione di Evelyn Beatrice Hall sul diritto di poter dire (e aggiungo pensare) quello che si vuole...troppo comodo essere tolleranti solo con chi "pensa contro" nella direzione in cui lo facciamo anche noi

Il ragazzo gay che si dovesse risentire per le mie parole è libero di non leggerle, anche a me turbano tante cose però non per questo condanno tutti quelli che non mi condividono..

Secondo me parimente dovrebbe vergognarsi anche chiunque in vita sua abbia provato repulsione verso i barboni, abbia preso in giro le persone grasse, brutte o magari abbiamo deriso qualcuno perché povero (quante volte chi viene da famiglie agiate sbeffeggia o umilia senza il minimo pudore chi ha meno?)..sono però certo che tu non rientrerai in nessuna di queste categorie

Nel mio caso io non avrei problemi a riprodurre il mio pensiero in qualunque contesto e dibattito, soprattutto perché non ho detto nulla di male, però sono d'accordo con te, moltissimi in pubblico cambierebbero la loro versione..del resto è normale, lo farebbero per paura dell'altrui giudizio che oggi li condannerebbe..lo stesso motivo per cui in altri contesti un gay non si dichiara per paura delle critiche o delle offese (o ahimè anche delle botte)..
Io però mi chiedo invece quanti, di quelli che si dichiarano pro gay al 100%, se avessero un amico noto omosessuale si recherebbero con lui da soli in un cinema ad esempio o ci andrebbero a cena..lo farebbero o avrebbero paura che chi li vedesse potrebbe pensare che pure loro sono gay?...perché se hai paura che ti credano gay significa che sotto sotto....non vuoi passare per gay (che quindi reputi una condizione a te non gradita fino in fondo)

Il fatto che non ti interessi proseguire la discussione su questi binari è normale, siamo abituati a ragionare in termini di bianco e nero, se ti posso etichettare come becero razzista e tu fai di tutto per esserlo ci vado a nozze..se invece mi trovo a dover discutere con chi mi pone questioni un attimo più articolate allora mi scoccio..e bada che non ti sto mica criticando però questo è un atteggiamento che ritrovo spesso..siamo tutti pronti a "litigare" o "darci ragione"..meno a dibattere..

Scusa per la lunghezza del post..


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2016)

Se ne è parlato a sufficienza. SI può chiudere.


----------

